# Sticky  Work Truck Pictures!



## service guy

I finally got my new ride fully shelved, inventoried and lettered.
2006 GMC 3500 extended.










































If anyone wants to post pics of their work truck, please feel free to share in this thread.


----------



## rex

nice clean truck and tools.....


----------



## service guy

Thanks, I try to keep everything fairly clean. Also my business is only a little over a year old, so a lot of the tools are fairly new. The K-60 and cable carriers are hiding behind the big black toolbox, it hasn't got a lot of use yet, so it still looks very nice and shiney.


----------



## Song Dog

Looks sharp. From a long way, a person can tell its a Plumbing Truck and get the number. WTG!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## threaderman

Looks good brother.Only other comment,have you thought about a cage to protect you if you have to stop quickly,you never know,right.


----------



## rex

a cage with plexi over the holes would also be nice so your only heating and cooling the cab makes it much nicer.....


----------



## 3KP

*Question*

*Doesn't your state require you to post your PC # on the sides of the vechicle? Our state requires it to help people to weed out the real plumbers form the wanna be's. If our plumbing board would step up and do their jobs, If caught doing plumbing some where and your truck is parked out front with no # $1000.00 Fine!*


----------



## threaderman

3Kings Plumbing said:


> *Doesn't your state require you to post your PC # on the sides of the vechicle? Our state requires it to help people to weed out the real plumbers form the wanna be's. If our plumbing board would step up and do their jobs, If caught doing plumbing some where and your truck is parked out front with no # $1000.00 Fine!*


 
Good point.


----------



## service guy

No it is not required here. I don't know why.


----------



## para1

Great job on the van, it looks professionas and clean. What area of N.C. do you work in? I lived in Fayettville while in the Army. Here's a pic of my workhorse.


----------



## rex

never mind wont load will try later


----------



## user4

rex said:


> never mind wont load will try later


Change the file to a JPEG, BMP's and VB don't get along well.


----------



## user4

service guy said:


> No it is not required here. I don't know why.



Illinois requires it, a lot of contractors refuse to put lettering on their trucks because of it. I have heard of many instances where hacks will take the name and license # off of a parked van and use the info to pull permits, so if your state requires it always leave one or two numbers off the number on your truck, if called on it blame the people who did the lettering, but it will protect you from fraud.


----------



## O.C. plumberman

*These are some pics of my work truck*


----------



## ToUtahNow

Here are some pictures of mine but I do consulting now so I don't need to carry parts. As such it is all cameras, computers and testing equipment.

Mark


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> Illinois requires it, a lot of contractors refuse to put lettering on their trucks because of it. I have heard of many instances where hacks will take the name and license # off of a parked van and use the info to pull permits, so if your state requires it always leave one or two numbers off the number on your truck, if called on it blame the people who did the lettering, but it will protect you from fraud.


 
When I pull permits, the city I am working in requests my contractors pocket card, when I worked for a company, they wanted a signed letter from an owner and proof or workers comp, and they would verify the letter and coppy of the contractors card.

I believe every van or work truck should to be lettered and numbered, I don't care if it is landscaping or what, this way everyone can be identified for who they really are. Everyone has to play by the rules.


----------



## PipemanNYC

i love the utility bodys nice truck.. ill get tone one day..


----------



## service guy

Mark, that utility body is awesome. I may get one of those as my next service truck.


----------



## Song Dog

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!
I thought I posted a pic of my truck, guess I didn't.









In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## gusty60

Nice truck! What engine do you have and what kind of mileage do you get?


----------



## Song Dog

Thanks.
Its the big V8. I get around 12 to 16 mpg

I would love to have a Hackney body - someday.

I just now noticed you are form Mesa. I ate at the Lone Star about a year or so ago. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## PipemanNYC

Those sprinters are starting to grow on me..of course the dually wheels ..


----------



## frisco kid

man, thems are some nice rigs you guys. i'm currently rolling in the company bucket. i'm trying to undo all the abuse that's been meted out to it by all the other guys who've raw-hided it over the years. it's appalling to me how some guys will just wreck a nice truck in no time. these same guys treat their tools the same way. i guess they don't make the connection that the condition of their vehicle and tools is a direct reflection of the image they project about themselves.


----------



## Chauncey

*Here's mine*

2007 Ford E450, 6.0 PSD, Curb door, rear ramp, central locking system w/remote, 1500 watt inverter, rear body lights,back up camera, a little work area with bench vise and guarded by a Colt model 1911. I love this truck have been working out of it for just over a year. Can work inside the truck in crappy weather. If I have to work ouside a night just plug my 500 watt work light in and instant light. Just open the cab door in the winter and a heated workshop. Speed rooter 91 rolls right up and down the rear ramp as does HWH and boilers and 4 wheeler. Had a couple of small leaks but got them repaired. Can't get it up some steep drives sometimes tail is long and rear bumper hits. What ta hell nothings perfect. Merry Christmas.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I test drove a sprinter today and fell in love!!:thumbsup: The whole thing is made by mercades, Gets way more per gallon than the e350. Very heavily considering it. Diesel engine. Fine piece of machinery. Extended warranty is a must though.


----------



## smellslike$tome

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I test drove a sprinter today and fell in love!!:thumbsup: The whole thing is made by mercades, Gets way more per gallon than the e350. Very heavily considering it. Diesel engine. Fine piece of machinery. Extended warranty is a must though.


LOTS of problems with the Sprinter! Be careful! I was all hot and bothered for one a year or so ago. I finally started searching online for "Sprinter complaints" and "Sprinter problems" etc. I did the same for Isuzu. I found tons of complaints centering around about a half dozen problems with the Sprinter. I found nothing associated with Isuzu. There is only one thing I don't like about my Isuzu. It can be a rough ride sometimes. However, the thought of losing $1200 - $2500 dollars a day because the truck is in the shop plus the repair costs once it's out of warranty, left me thinking it was in my best interest to go with proven reliability. I know where most of the rough spots are and I either avoid them or slow down.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Next one is going to be bigger, longer, and uncut.



That truck, just because it is a truck, not a box van has landed me so much work that it's hard to say how much has been earned from it.


Being that it's red, always looks clean and mean, I'm always getting compliments on it. 

I should, cost $45,000.00 back in 2005. 


Been paying $700/month now for 3 years. :yawn:



*Can you see me urinating in that picture? *


----------



## All Clear Sewer

Here`s mine, 
I know it needs a little paint work but I have a ton of room for parts and sewer machines
http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_limo_4.jpg


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Hey I saw you pick up 123 mexicans in that truck! You got a lot of damn work to use all them!


----------



## All Clear Sewer

and they work and work cheap


----------



## ROTOR KING

Roast Duck said:


> View attachment 659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next one is going to be bigger, longer, and uncut.
> 
> 
> 
> That truck, just because it is a truck, not a box van has landed me so much work that it's hard to say how much has been earned from it.
> 
> 
> Being that it's red, always looks clean and mean, I'm always getting compliments on it.
> 
> I should, cost $45,000.00 back in 2005.
> 
> 
> Been paying $700/month now for 3 years. :yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see me urinating in that picture? *


 An absolutely beautiful truck,very impressive.


----------



## para1

i KNOW i HAVE POSTED THIS PIC BEFORE, BUT i JUST LOVE THIS TRUCK! a FEW HUNDRED MORE MILES AND i'LL TRADE IT IN . gOT MY EYE ON A 1949 MODEL PANEL WAGON.:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Does that come with dual side airbags? Wait, mexicans are plentiful, what am i thinkin?:saddam:


----------



## Wethead

All Clear Sewer said:


> Here`s mine,
> I know it needs a little paint work but I have a ton of room for parts and sewer machines
> http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_limo_4.jpg


Holy crap, where did you find this pic?


----------



## rocksteady

the journeyman i worked with when i started in colorado had gone out and bought a brand new f350 extended cab diesel after he got a raise. we were driving around in the work truck and came up one something like that except it only had 4 doors and an extended cab, all custom built. i think it was a dually too. thing was bad! this guy now knew he had the second coolest truck in town.






paul


----------



## Wethead

Yea, I like your truck and trailer set up


----------



## All Clear Sewer

It get`s me a ton of work 
Sticks out for blocks when parked or driving down the road. 
I also own a sign shop so I know how to dress up work trucks  :thumbsup:


----------



## service guy

*wrap in progress*

New specialty, new name, new logo, new truck wrap....
Here is a taste, it will be done on Monday. Asheville's savior is here....
:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Tomorrow, do a faraway shot to see what it looks like in the driveway, on the road.


----------



## service guy

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Tomorrow, do a faraway shot to see what it looks like in the driveway, on the road.


Full shots coming on Monday, get your tickets now!:thumbup:


----------



## Miguel

Looks great, SG! kudos on the professional look'n'feel! :thumbup:

_The look is free . . . the feel is extra!_ :laughing:

Seriously, nice ride and nice wrap.


----------



## pauliplumber

Looks like your van is under water Nice job, sticks out, large easy to read lettering.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster

Put a cartoon character on your truck...kids say "LOOK MOM"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phat Cat

Is it done or is this an 'in progress' shot?


----------



## UnclogNH

service guy said:


> New specialty, new name, new logo, new truck wrap....
> Here is a taste, it will be done on Monday. Asheville's savior is here....
> :thumbup:


Looks the bomb :thumbup:
Looking into wrap when I get a new van.
For now the only wrap I can afford comes with *lettuce* and *tomato* :laughing:
You can't beat the full wrap. Seen some very nice. Pricing is around 3K plus. But more people see it than the phone book. Totally worth every cent. Good job looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber

Looks nice. I like truck wraps.

Here is one of my junkers.


----------



## service guy

PlumbCrazy said:


> Is it done or is this an 'in progress' shot?


In progress, *it will be done on Monday,* I thought I made that clear already in the post above.:whistling2:


> wrap in progress
> New specialty, new name, new logo, new truck wrap....
> Here is a taste, it will be done on Monday.


I'll post pics of all sides when its done.


----------



## service guy

Also, I* vote to make this thread a sticky AND combine the other truck picture threads.* That way the truck pics will all be in one easy to find thread instead of buried and separated.


----------



## Phat Cat

service guy said:


> In progress, *it will be done on Monday,* I thought I made that clear already in the post above.:whistling2:
> 
> I'll post pics of all sides when its done.


*WELL, excuse me ServiceGuy - my bad.* 

In progress could have meant that the sides were completed and the front needs to be finished. 

In progress could mean the side is unfinished waiting for final touches - and if this is the case - seems silly to post responses on how great it looks when the final look isn't complete.

I thought wraps were all one piece so I incorrectly assumed that side was the finished product. Being that it looked incomplete, I asked the question.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

ILPlumber said:


> Looks nice. I like truck wraps.
> 
> Here is one of my junkers.


Looks really good parked outside by the mobile home Matt.
:laughing: IF you had a cheaper truck, maybe a nicer home?:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

I like my office trailer. It gives me a place to feel important:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat

Like being a Mod doesn't make you feel important? :laughing:

Wish I could kick in chat - useful tool you have there!


----------



## Plumbdog

very nice SG:thumbsup: I just started pricing getting my new ride lettered, wish I had the $$ for the full wrap


----------



## kfosh

*My new van thought id share*

This month is my second year in business for myself. I just got this van 3 weeks ago and making a lot of progress on making it mine. after loading and unloading the sewer mach a few times i got the little lift and mounted it after cranking up the mach a few timed i got a little 12v winch and mounted where the hand crank today. so much to do between service calls.


----------



## Ron

Looks sweet and clean Kfosh


----------



## SewerRatz

nice set up there Kfosh. We ran a couple trucks like that back in 85 and 86. After 400K miles on them both and 5 GPM we had to upgrade.


----------



## kfosh

my 99 in the background w 80tho miles loaded got only 12 to 14 mpg so far this 08 with 30tho is getting 11.5 to 13.5 mpg. I was worried about that when i got it but have been very happy so far. tryed to keep the sticker job clean and simple not so buisy people that people can't rember what they read


----------



## SewerRatz

kfosh said:


> my 99 in the background w 80tho miles loaded got only 12 to 14 mpg so far this 08 with 30tho is getting 11.5 to 13.5 mpg. I was worried about that when i got it but have been very happy so far. tryed to keep the sticker job clean and simple not so buisy people that people can't rember what they read


 My father for years just had the words "Power Rodding" and his phone number on the truck. Worked great for him.


----------



## service guy

Really nice ride, Kfosh. The lettering stands out brightly.:thumbsup:


----------



## service guy

Bad glaring sunlight and clouds, but here are the pics:


----------



## Plumbdog

Sweet:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH

NICE :thumbsup:

Now all you need is some rims and Flowmaster exaust to let them hear you coming down the street. Nice very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster

Nice van. I think the 24hr service will do more for your business than anything. It build's a good customer base.


----------



## Pipedoc

Awesome! Looks like it was well worth the investment.


----------



## SewerRatz

Looking Good!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Nice Ride bro. Very nice. RSP approved.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Looks like a pool. Nice Van . Go buy some 22" to turn heads even more


----------



## ESPinc

SG, the wrap looks great, like the 24hr symbol, kinda reminds me of a swirl in water


----------



## service guy

Thanks, everyone. I think it looks great too. I just hope that the general public has the same reaction when they see it. I am trying to compete with the big name recognition of the franchises around (mr.rooter and rotorooter are the big sewer names around these parts). I just want people in town to know that their is NEW name in the sewer and drain business in town, and they have a choice that I think is better. I am proud of my business and I think this truck wrap says exactly that to every potential customer that sees it!:thumbup:


----------



## Protech

<Gasps> That's not that evil pex pipe rolled up in the back of your truck is it? You know that stuff is crap and you're a hack if you install it regularly




:laughing::laughing::laughing:j/k



kfosh said:


> This month is my second year in business for myself. I just got this van 3 weeks ago and making a lot of progress on making it mine. after loading and unloading the sewer mach a few times i got the little lift and mounted it after cranking up the mach a few timed i got a little 12v winch and mounted where the hand crank today. so much to do between service calls.


----------



## Airgap

Nice looking van. Eye catching, and will stick in people's heads. Wise move.:thumbsup:


----------



## Christina




----------



## kfosh

o uhh the pex well i uh it was given to me i never use the stuff. i was throwing it away for a frend:yes:
This is probaly the wrong place to ask but I have had a 6" storage tube on top of every van i have worked out of in the last 28 years. All have had a square tube rack this van has 1 1/4 pipe. In the pics I have moved the front bulk pipe holder off the pipe and over where i can operate it. Have the bracket built to move the back one just need to move it. back to the storage tube. I was thinking drill a hole in the ladder bracket bend 3/8 all thread around pipe then install 1 1/4 clevis hanger? or drill the pipe and run the allthread through any other ideas all the vans that had square tube the sheetmetal department would just make a strap. sure open to any ideas


----------



## TheMaster

Those rack straps are the bomb. I highly recommend those to anyone still using rubber straps or rope to secure loads on pipe racks.


----------



## Miguel

kfosh said:


> o uhh the pex well i uh it was given to me i never use the stuff. i was throwing it away for a frend:yes:


Oh relax! This is the 21st century. 



> This is probaly the wrong place to ask but I have had a 6" storage tube on top of every van i have worked out of in the last 28 years. All have had a square tube rack this van has 1 1/4 pipe. In the pics I have moved the front bulk pipe holder off the pipe and over where i can operate it. Have the bracket built to move the back one just need to move it. back to the storage tube. I was thinking drill a hole in the ladder bracket bend 3/8 all thread around pipe then install 1 1/4 clevis hanger? or drill the pipe and run the allthread through any other ideas all the vans that had square tube the sheetmetal department would just make a strap. sure open to any ideas


Try bending some 6" ZP clevis hangers and use muffler clamps to secure to the rack. They make them in SS now so hunt around at the automotive places. Should hold securely *and* maintain the good looks.

*OR* just drill the rack and bolt 'em down. I also noticed the nice, wide rail flanges on the tube rack sides. You might want to consider bolting the tube on the "outboard" (alongside the rack) right to those and save more space for hauling pipe.


----------



## TheMaster

Try calling american van. they sell all that stuff.


----------



## ianclapham

*show us your service truck*

if there is another post the same please let me know.

This is my 2005 LWB Mercedes Sprinter, loaded with a 3000psi, 16 GPM jetter and cctv unit.


----------



## ianclapham

thanks for moving my post, could this be made a sticky???


----------



## Hillside

heres a few of my '07, just picked up a new to me 01 chevy cutaway with a 14' harbor plumbing body that's gonna get put in service soon :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz

A couple of versions ranging from the early 90's forward.


----------



## ianclapham

plbgbiz said:


> A couple of versions ranging from the early 90's forward.


The old truck is my kind of vehicle 


----------



## plbgbiz

ianclapham said:


> The old truck is my kind of vehicle 


Yeah Ian, I had a lot of history with that one. I loved it.

Oh....you probably meant the antique.


----------



## rocksteady

My new to me '03 that I've been rollin' for the last 6 month or so.










Here's it parked almost exactly like that picture but on the moon. 

















Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I like them both rock. If you do any media advertising I'd include that image for sure.


----------



## Sylvain

http://img593.imageshack.us/i/dsc3674.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ford transit 2010


----------



## ap plumbing

All Clear Sewer said:


> Here`s mine,
> I know it needs a little paint work but I have a ton of room for parts and sewer machines
> http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_limo_4.jpg


i have the same truck but mines is a twelve door:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

rocksteady said:


> Here's it parked almost exactly like that picture but on the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Actually it looks like the mars rover shot the picture... :laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber

Mr Biz, you brought back some memories for me. I worked out of an old bread truck for 2 1/2 years back in the early 90's. I was never happier and more organized. Back then I worked by the piece in production tract housing. The Company I worked for then had me on trims. I could load up two full house trims and not have to go back to the shop. I even had a small microwave on the truck. We have a local guy that bought a Grumman new and is still rolling in it ten years later.


----------



## Hillside

*picked up this 00 cutaway a few weeks ago*

got another van off craigslist the other day, it's a 2000 454 1ton 196k miles but runs good, 14' harbor plumber body with a crane, winch, alarm and shelves inside. gonna get a fresh paint job (atleast the box)and off to the sticker shop asap, picked it up for 3200 :thumbup: would you guys make this your daily driver or the super reliable 07'? i got it for cheap and didn't really need it but kinda couldnt pass it up, i'm terrible with that kinda stuff, but there is so much more room for activities :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady

Nice score. I don't know what I'd do but that 454 when fully loaded is going to be a HOG! I much preffer working out of something like your new van compared to a regular cargo van though.








Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Here's 09 fully loaded E-250 that should have a semi wrap by the end of February...did i mention that i pick this one up for $12,000 with only 10,000 plus miles on it:yes::yes:


----------



## plbgbiz

That's some nice chrome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Evolve

I like that e-250. That's what I'm thinking of getting when I start up. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Will

Here's my old "Workhorse"


----------



## plbgbiz

Nice billboard Will.


----------



## Will

Thanks John. I'm looking to add another vehicle soon. I'd like a Sprinter, but there alittle more than I want to spend. I'm thinking either a E-250 or a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> ...I'd like a Sprinter...


Not that it is a complete kill shot, but I have seldom heard anything but complaints about the Sprinters. High maintenance costs, low reliability, etc...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

I think we need to see how the new Nissan work out


----------



## Will

I drove a Sprinter for a year with no issues, but I have heard alot people complain of problems with them. That Nissan maybe something to look into. It's ugly as sin, but seems like a neat setup. It's only gas though I think.


----------



## Will

My truck's a mess. Need more shelving. Think I'm gonna clean that up this weekend and put some shelving in. Any pointers?


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> ... Any pointers?


I see what appears to be a Ridgid ProPress case. To prevent risk of damage, you should probably let me hang on to it for you. :whistling2:


----------



## LEAD INGOT

This finally showed up today. Should make my life easier. Once I get it racked out, and wrapped.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

LEAD INGOT said:


> This finally showed up today. Should make my life easier. Once I get it racked out, and wrapped.


 
Nice, can't wait to see it with a wrap:thumbup:


----------



## ranman

my first the next one will be bigger. but it works for me


----------



## plbgbiz

I love this thread. For a Plumbing Contractor, there is precious little that compares to the excitement of getting a new (or new to you) plumbing truck. Especially for one man shops. :thumbup:

Your truck is your castle. Keep showing it off! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainBob

Here is me and the big 2003 E450 diesel I currently work out of at the shop I work for now. I have room to stock everything including the kitchen sink.


----------



## Protech




----------



## ranman

very nice!:thumbsup:


Protech said:


>


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Protech said:


>


 Hey Ken, how much did the truck wrap run? Nice rig by the way.


----------



## ChrisConnor

CaptainBob said:


> Here is me and the big 2003 E450 diesel I currently work out of at the shop I work for now. I have room to stock everything including the kitchen sink.


What you got in that thing, another truck?


----------



## Plumbergeek

Here's my office....


----------



## Epox

A rolling billboard, nice. Nice rig, I see some nice Hilti tools up front, my fav.:thumbsup: You have enough room to get anything you need it there. How about full length piping, you have side racks or just don't haul them?


----------



## Epox

Protech said:


>


 Is that diesel? What kind of mileage you getting if don't mind my asking.


----------



## superplumber_mi

*Mercedes Benz Sprinter*

Here's our rolling billboard in Kalamazoo, MI. It's being featured in the March issue of Plumbing & Mechanical Magazine 2011.







Our first service van.







We have two Chiefs serving in the US Navy.







Pa & Ma plumbers.







Our LOGO and yard sign.







Our Windspire low wind turbine, made in MI.:whistling2:


----------



## SlickRick

You seem pretty sharp, surely you could post an intro?


----------



## Epox

Very nice, interested in your input once you get hooked up


----------



## Plumbergeek

mpsllc said:


> A rolling billboard, nice. Nice rig, I see some nice Hilti tools up front, my fav.:thumbsup: You have enough room to get anything you need it there. How about full length piping, you have side racks or just don't haul them?


Thanks!
Not Hilti, those are my Milwaukee M12 tools.
The pipe rack runs under where the shop vac is and under the shelving.


----------



## Protech

LEAD INGOT said:


> Hey Ken, how much did the truck wrap run? Nice rig by the way.


a little under $3k



mpsllc said:


> Is that diesel? What kind of mileage you getting if don't mind my asking.


9.5/gallon to 11 depending on driving and load.


----------



## PlungerJockey

Me no worky today, figured I'd post a pic of the van. I'll post pics of the other trucks when the weather clears.


----------



## plumbpro

PlungerJockey said:


> Me no worky today, figured I'd post a pic of the van. I'll post pics of the other trucks when the weather clears.


What's wrong, can't find the other trucks right now :laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey

plumbpro said:


> What's wrong, can't find the other trucks right now :laughing:


24 inchs of snow in less than 10 hours


----------



## Redwood

PlungerJockey said:


> Me no worky today, figured I'd post a pic of the van. I'll post pics of the other trucks when the weather clears.


Say is that one of those Ford Sprinters?

Here's a pic of my GMC Sprinter.... :laughing:


----------



## Will

Still working on it,built some shelving, and added some galvanized "hooks" to hang cords and pipe from. Don't have the shelve rigged all up yet. May add doors to the shelves.


----------



## plbgbiz

Lookin' good Will!


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Are the two pipe vices for when you and the apprentice have a thread off?


----------



## OldSchool

LEAD INGOT said:


> Are the two pipe vices for when you and the apprentice have a thread off?


Those aren't vises they are book ends


----------



## Evolve

Nice work


----------



## Epox

Very nice. Can you haul full length pipe inside?


----------



## Will

mpsllc said:


> Very nice. Can you haul full length pipe inside?



No I have a 14' box, so I cut them in half.


----------



## Faust

Wow, there are some nice units in this thread, I don't think I could post the van the company gave me(or anyone else for that matter).


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Faust said:


> Wow, there are some nice units in this thread, I don't think I could post the van the company gave me(or anyone else for that matter).


 
I would strongly recommend to go to the intro section asap!!!!!

Here's why>>>http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Epox

*My truck*

Took a while to post it on here. It's a 97 power stroke 7.3 diesel. And my Logo which is original. Gets a lot of attention.


----------



## U666A

mpsllc said:


> Took a while to post it on here. It's a 97 power stroke 7.3 diesel. And my Logo which is original. Gets a lot of attention.


Lovin the ass crack. I get sh!t for having it hang out all the time. The carhartts get heavy loaded up with channel locks, torpedo, tape, 5/16 nut driver, 9/16 box end etc... 

Biggest faux pas here, but I still let it all hang out.

Nice looking setup! :thumbup:


----------



## Epox

yeah a 30" Fatmax and pair of channel locks does it to me.


----------



## U666A

mpsllc said:


> yeah a 30" Fatmax and pair of channel locks does it to me.


I assume you mean a 30'er not 30"er. Those bad boys are heavy!


----------



## Epox

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I assume you mean a 30'er not 30"er. Those bad boys are heavy!


Yup and thus I don't carry it round less I really need it atm


----------



## Faust

130 PLUMBER said:


> I would strongly recommend to go to the intro section asap!!!!!
> 
> Here's why>>>http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/



I already have 

EDIT: ahaha You even posted in it!


----------



## plbgbiz

mpsllc said:


> Took a while to post it on here. It's a 97 power stroke 7.3 diesel. And my Logo which is original. Gets a lot of attention.


MizBiz LIKES!!!!


----------



## Will

I like the truck and trailer:thumbsup: Very nice. I may go that route with my next vehicle.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Protech said:


>


Hey, I saw this truck before.


----------



## Epox

Will said:


> I like the truck and trailer:thumbsup: Very nice. I may go that route with my next vehicle.


Thx, it works for me. I got the trailer idea from a cabinet contractor and a remod contractor I do work for. I'm seeing more people using them. I have a lot of stuff on board between the truck and trailer. Not sure how I used to do it in a 10' van. Thinking the next one might be same approximate size but with dual axles as the single makes it hard to keep things on the shelf with our bumpy streets.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

New rig, insulated, and sheeted. Waiting on the metal fab guys to finish the aluminum shelves and racks, should be done this coming week. Which probablly means april. I hope not, need to get this pig on the road.


----------



## U666A

LEAD INGOT said:


> New rig, insulated, and sheeted. Waiting on the metal fab guys to finish the aluminum shelves and racks, should be done this coming week. Which probablly means april. I hope not, need to get this pig on the road.


Awesome rig LI!! what a sweet setup, I'm sure it will be perfect when it's done. 

You could even live in it down by the river and ponder the necessity of vent pipes...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will

No matter how many times I clean it, or how much space, it's never enough!


----------



## Lifer

Will .. you are not using those flex connectors on your HWT's are you ? I thought Home Depot only sold those to handy hank .... just sayin ..


Lifer...


----------



## Will

Sure do, no body hard pipes water heater anymore.


----------



## Plumberman

Will said:


> Sure do, no body hard pipes water heater anymore.


I hard pipe every water heater I install, even in residential


----------



## rocksteady

Will said:


> Sure do, no body hard pipes water heater anymore.





Plumberman said:


> I hard pipe every water heater I install, even in residential


 

99.3% of all residential water heaters here are flexed. I think it started as a cost cutting thing years ago and now everybody is just used to it. I can't hard pipe water heaters due to the extra cost to the customer; they just won't go for it. I do hard pipe large heaters and water softeners but I had a customer that just wouldn't pay the extra $$ on a w/s just yesterday. It probably saved them $50.  It was the first flexed w/s I've installed for probably 15 years. 










Paul


----------



## Plumberman

rocksteady said:


> 99.3% of all residential water heaters here are flexed. I think it started as a cost cutting thing years ago and now everybody is just used to it. I can't hard pipe water heaters due to the extra cost to the customer; they just won't go for it. I do hard pipe large heaters and water softeners but I had a customer that just wouldn't pay the extra $$ on a w/s just yesterday. It probably saved them $50.  It was the first flexed w/s I've installed for probably 15 years.
> 
> Paul


I keep scrap 3/4" on my truck. Usually it takes less than a couple of feet, two dielectric unions and maybe a couple of 90s. We price it with that included, never had a complaint here. 

But I have torn out tons with them flexed, just can't bring myself to it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Same here, but I know in cali you have to flex because of earthquake regs.


But if the ground ain't rumbling under my feet, I hard pipe all my heaters, won't stop either.


----------



## Lifer

Did not mean to cause a stir.... I have never and will never use those ..... Unless i'm told to ...lol




Lifer...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

130 PLUMBER said:


> Here's 09 fully loaded E-250 that should have a semi wrap by the end of February...did i mention that i pick this one up for $12,000 with only 10,000 plus miles on it:yes::yes:


 
Well here's how mine looks like


----------



## Will

Very nice:thumbsup: No ladder rack though?


----------



## 3KP

he has to get it washed won't fit through the carwash with a rack :whistling2::jester:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

the only time i use my ladder rack is when i need to pick up SDR Pipe from the supply house... and yes, I have a full length of 1/2",3/4",1 1/2" and 2" pipe inside the van. Last but not least, with the rack on my van it won't fit in most parking garages in Down Town Chicago!!!


----------



## PrecisionPlumb




----------



## gear junkie

Nice truck but don't forget about the tire pressure!


----------



## Airgap

*Precision*

That is eye catching....Nice looking van:thumbsup:


----------



## Will

Lifer said:


> Did not mean to cause a stir.... I have never and will never use those ..... Unless i'm told to ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifer...



You inspired me to hard pipe this Water Heater


----------



## user2090

130 PLUMBER said:


> Well here's how mine looks like



That looks great. Awesome even. :thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Indie said:


> That looks great. Awesome even. :thumbup:


Thanks!!! the funny thing is the pictures i posted doesn't even justify how nice it really looks in person


----------



## PrecisionPlumb

gear junkie said:


> Nice truck but don't forget about the tire pressure!


We had to pull the ladder rack and flatten the tires to fit in a parking garage lol
Things we have to do to service a highrise condo


----------



## Epox

New to me, 08 rig just added making 2 on the road. Racks and shelving in the works. Any body know of a good supplier other than American Van?


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> No matter how many times I clean it, or how much space, it's never enough!



What's that black stuff in the Ozarka water bottle????


----------



## Will

Cutting oil


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Cutting oil


Good. I thought you were really hard up for a coffee cup. :laughing:


----------



## Will

No I'm good there:thumbsup:, that's for just my wife and me.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

LEAD INGOT said:


> New rig, insulated, and sheeted. Waiting on the metal fab guys to finish the aluminum shelves and racks, should be done this coming week. Which probablly means april. I hope not, need to get this pig on the road.


Aluminum racks are done. Finally! Assembly is going well. And provisions are in place for any subtle changes. Got a sweetheart of a deal on the metal fab. Tis the season to bust ash.


----------



## Redwood

LEAD INGOT said:


> Aluminum racks are done. Finally! Assembly is going well. And provisions are in place for any subtle changes. Got a sweetheart of a deal on the metal fab. Tis the season to bust ash.


Great looking shelves Lead Ingot!

I'd call that a 1st Class Rig for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Redwood said:


> Great looking shelves Lead Ingot!
> 
> I'd call that a 1st Class Rig for sure! :thumbup:


 Don't set that bar too high. I might have to live up to it one day. Let me get it done, and get all my crap in it. Then let the constructive critisism fly. It always seems perfect when you're on top of it. I'd like some outside perspective.


----------



## Everflow

Here is my truck


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Getting closer.


----------



## U666A

Everflow said:


> Here is my truck


Pretty wild truck box... Who framed it up for you?

:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim

LEAD INGOT said:


> Getting closer.



Looks really nice.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

LEAD INGOT said:


> Getting closer.


 
Looking good!!!


----------



## Pipe Rat

Looks good LI :thumbsup: The swing open door for the pvc pipe would constantly be blocked with other crap if that was my truck. :yes::laughing: No matter how hard I try sometimes.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Pipe Rat said:


> Looks good LI :thumbsup: The swing open door for the pvc pipe would constantly be blocked with other crap if that was my truck. :yes::laughing: No matter how hard I try sometimes.


 That is exactly why I'm moving that rack forward 22". I'm making this a movable work in progress. To a point. I'm getting it out in the field, and seeing how it works, All the while being able to make key changes. But you hit the nail on the head on this one. I already did that today, and it pissed me off. On a side note. How did you fair the big tornado?


----------



## Pipe Rat

Tornado damage was unbelievable around the airport, Bridgeton and Ferguson.  It looks like a war zone. I was in the sweet spot between the North and South storm cells. :blink:


----------



## Pipe Rat

Speaking of tornado's, I just heard down south over 230 dead so far.  Condolences to the people affected. NO GOOD :blink:


----------



## Airgap

Pipe Rat said:


> Speaking of tornado's, I just heard down south over 230 dead so far.  Condolences to the people affected. NO GOOD :blink:


There were 2 fatalities last night within an hour from me, and my county was under a tornado warning from 11PM til 1AM. 

I stood on my porch and just watched the lights for about an hour. 

Constant flashes for most of the night, 2 hail storms, wind, rain. It could've been a lot worse. I'm very thankful. 

Thought I was going to have to shoot my wife with a tranquilizer dart... she was freaked.

Alabama looks to have gotten the worst of it. I hope everyone is okay down there.

We just don't see weather like that much in the southeast....Not that I can remember anyway.


----------



## Will

Terrible what happened out there. Did they ever say how many tornadoes touched down?


----------



## Txmasterplumber

Will said:


> Still working on it,built some shelving, and added some galvanized "hooks" to hang cords and pipe from. Don't have the shelve rigged all up yet. May add doors to the shelves.


I have 2 questions:
1 - what do you use the file cabinets for?
2 - what's with the Texas license plate?

but I like it!


----------



## plbgbiz

*The Biz Mobile*

Finally!!!!


----------



## U666A

plbgbiz said:


> Finally!!!!


Beautiful truck John!

What can I say, I'm a Ford guy!


----------



## SlickRick

Beautiful truck! I love the KR. I'll never own another set of those Pirelli scorpions though, I got 30k out of the set I just changed out. I know that is what Ford uses.


----------



## plbgbiz

SlickRick said:


> ...I'll never own another set of those Pirelli scorpions though, I got 30k out of the set I just changed out...



I don't really know much about tires. Hopefully they'll hold for a little while.


----------



## SlickRick

Is it a F250?


----------



## plbgbiz

SlickRick said:


> Is it a F250?


I really don't have a need for the 250.

F-150
Max Towing Package
Trailer Brake Controller on Dash
V6 Ecoboost
3.73 Limited Slip Rear End

Inside of cab smells like a dead cow. Sweeet.


----------



## SlickRick

I know you prolly don't get mud on your Guchi loafers, but if you are going to add some carpet protection, check these out. Their great .

http://www.weathertech.com/store/product.aspx?ItemGroupId=52


----------



## U666A

^^^^^^^^^^^

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Epox

Very nice,,, only problem I see is it's in your driveway not mine.:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I will say, the inside of those newer fords are nice. 


I won't even describe to people how much time/work I've put into my truck lately, keeping it clean. Lots of time I never get back and it seems fruitless. 

Almost like a obsessive compulsive disorder with no reward. Seems like my carefree throw n go yielded better results. 

I don't get no cookie for being organized.


----------



## plbgbiz

SlickRick said:


> I know you prolly don't get mud on your Guchi loafers, but if you are going to add some carpet protection, check these out. Their great .
> 
> http://www.weathertech.com/store/product.aspx?ItemGroupId=52


Thanks for the link. Ordered the mats this morning.

Weather Tech is where I bought the mats for MizBiz's Yukon in '03. I was trying to remember where I got them when you posted the link. :thumbsup:


----------



## ironandfire

About 12 hrs. and $200.00 in material I've got basic shelving done. At first when I heard 2 x4's, plywood and van shelving used in the same sentence I laughed. Fvck that.  Went to the local metal place and got some angle. (I tried to do it his way first but gave up:icon_biggrin


----------



## easttexasplumb

I see the two rolls of duct tape, looks like you got a good start at stocking it. :laughing:


----------



## ironandfire

easttexasplumb said:


> I see the two rolls of duct tape, looks like you got a good start at stocking it. :laughing:


Yeah, keepin' real with the basics. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Will

Txmasterplumber said:


> I have 2 questions:
> 1 - what do you use the file cabinets for?
> 2 - what's with the Texas license plate?
> 
> but I like it!



PVC DWV Fittings in one, Copper, a black fittings in an other, and misc repair stems, test balls, glue and primer, pipe dopes, etc in the other. 

And the reason it's a Texas plate(I have an Oklahoma one now) is cause I just moved to OKC in August of last year. I lived in Texas the rest of my life.


----------



## plbgbiz

This is why every plumber NEEDS a trailer hitch....


----------



## Will

When we going? Nice truck btw.


----------



## shakeyglenn68

Will said:


> No matter how many times I clean it, or how much space, it's never enough!


Sorry to say *and I might catch tons of flack* But the wasted space I see is right down the middle. 

Put you some shelves in the middle, leave 3 foot walkway on one side, 2 foot on other. Use large storage containers on bottom *deck up to 1st shelf about 2 feet* (1 for everything top out, 1 for everything copper fitting, 1 for everything faucet/stem repair). At bottom you can store the large machines. 2nd shelf about 18" tall here store boxed tools and boxed supplies (stanley storage containers for screws, brass nipples, assorted PITA little things), 3rd shelf 18" use for pipe storage (gas pipe strapped to one side, copper to other and plastic down the middle) at top leave stubs sticking up use to hang cords, hold large PVC pipe (anything over 2") Side walls can hold shovels, rakes, sharp shooters upright. The 3 ft walkway is for storing in transport hot tanks, toilets, fixtures.. The 2 ft space is for storing tool bags that need to be got to in a hurry. 

I used to run a F350 super duty pulling a 21 ft goose neck trailer, that was my rig ran HVAC/R and plumbing from it. Everyone that worked there was double duty.


----------



## Will

What about leaving room for water closets, water heaters, etc? In my business having room to only stock repair parts ain't going to cut it......


----------



## Protech

I don't know this guy, but every time I see his truck I get a little chuckle out of it.


----------



## 3KP

*My Humpty Dumpty*

I finally got it up and going here is what it looked like when I got it all back together 2 trucks made into 1 good one. And what it looked like after it got repainted.. Lettering will come soon....


----------



## slowforthecones

looks good.. now lets see the inside.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

3KP said:


> I finally got it up and going here is what it looked like when I got it all back together 2 trucks made into 1 good one. And what it looked like after it got repainted.. Lettering will come soon....


 Did you do the painting on this, or did you have a body shop do it? I need to do the same to mine.


----------



## 3KP

I did a 3 building job for this one company about 2 -3 years ago. We were talking one day and the lady's step dad's brother paints big trucks out of his barn. But when he painted mine he had a paint booth for big trucks (semi's) not too far from me. I told him not to worry about the dents just make it all white again.. Since I was in good with the one people he gave me special cash pricing!! I was quoted by other companies $2000.00 just to paint it with single stage paint. It looks great! looks even better 15 ft or more away from it :laughing:. There was no runs just a few small dents here and there. :whistling2: Best I can say shop around you will find some one...


----------



## LEAD INGOT

*I think I'm almost there.*

I'm getting closer to what I want. Beat the hell out of me, all input is wanted.


----------



## Airgap

Looks great.....:thumbup:


----------



## Evolve

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm getting closer to what I want. Beat the hell out of me, all input is wanted.


Nice work!


----------



## U666A

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm getting closer to what I want. Beat the hell out of me, all input is wanted.


Nice work LI! the fruits of your labour are clearly present!

But with all of that organization, couldn't you find a better place for your Buf Light???


----------



## LEAD INGOT

U666A said:


> Nice work LI! the fruits of your labour are clearly present!
> 
> But with all of that organization, couldn't you find a better place for your Buf Light???


 Well, after all the pesos' I put into this pig, all I can afford is butwiper light. And after the day I had today, that thing could be sitting on the Popes head and I wouldn't care.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

Very nice set up Lead.... Now if I can get my boys to do that it would be great


----------



## rocksteady

Berry, berry nice Mike! I have to admit, I'm a bit disappointed by the Butt Lite but I've been there too. At least you got a few minutes to kick your feet up. :thumbup:






Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT

rocksteady said:


> Berry, berry nice Mike! I have to admit, I'm a bit disappointed by the Butt Lite but I've been there too. At least you got a few minutes to kick your feet up. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 I had some Goose Island Honker, and some Fat Tire in the house fridge. I was doin shop work, and it required shop booze. The working class hero in me was brought up on old school A&B.


----------



## KCJAKE

130 PLUMBER said:


> Well here's how mine looks like


I like yours the best probably - catches the eye and looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## mssp

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm getting closer to what I want. Beat the hell out of me, all input is wanted.


 I thnk you need to stock ore Bud Light on that truck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Will

Very nice Lead:thumbup: Don't worry about the bud light, after 3 beers they all taste the same.


----------



## GPSPlumbing

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/...S Plumbing/?action=view&current=vanside-1.jpg

Here is ours!! 2006 E-350


----------



## vinpadalino

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm getting closer to what I want. Beat the hell out of me, all input is wanted.


SICK!!! Plumbing supply house on wheels! Just need a Water heater or 2. lol


----------



## vinpadalino

PrecisionPlumb said:


>


WOW How much did that coast you?


----------



## Protech

What do you think of my latest service vehicle?


----------



## GREENPLUM

twisted metal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Will

GREENPLUM said:


> twisted metal!!!!!!!!


Was thinking the same thing:laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

KCJAKE said:


> I like yours the best probably - catches the eye and looks great! :thumbsup:


Thanks!!!


----------



## Tom.Plumber

Protech said:


> What do you think of my latest service vehicle?


:thumbup:


----------



## WaterBoy

Awesome! Great game also. I wish that was my first vechile in H.S


----------



## Will

:thumbsup:


----------



## Associated Plum

Not our work vehicle, but has our logo on it.

TeamArkansas Bullrun 2011. I will post more photos of the team later


----------



## Redwood

What's that? A Rally Car?


----------



## rocksteady

Redwood said:


> What's that? A Rally Car?


Sort of


http://www.bullrun.com/






Paul


----------



## Associated Plum

Associated Plum said:


> Not our work vehicle, but has our logo on it.
> 
> TeamArkansas Bullrun 2011. I will post more photos of the team later


Meet the Team


----------



## mssp

I LIKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!  :yes: :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood

Nice! When they do the run you'll have to post a thread on it.... :thumbup:


----------



## Evolve

Just picked up my new van. I'll post some pics once I get home 


----------



## Protech

Am I seeing this right? It's going to be in central Florida this year?



rocksteady said:


> Sort of
> 
> 
> http://www.bullrun.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


----------



## Protech

Associated Plum said:


> Meet the Team



Nice job, you guys are causing wrecks all over the place right now. It's all over the news.


----------



## Evolve

Well here it is, my 2010 E-250. Now I just need to put in some shelving a roof rack and decals.


----------



## Will

Nice van. I'd like to get something just like that.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Looking good!!!


----------



## Redwood

130 PLUMBER said:


> My Plumbing Master back in the day was Mike and Carol Brady:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Did she give you the crabs too? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/25/people-henderson-idUSN1E75N1XG20110625


----------



## hroark2112

Man...I'm jealous of some if these work trucks. Starting out dead broke sucks!!


----------



## DesertOkie

Your still ahead of me I just got my Gorlitz 68HD in a few weeks ago still no truck


hroark2112 said:


> Man...I'm jealous of some if these work trucks. Starting out dead broke sucks!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

My new hoist that i installed 2 weeks ago. I also installed a hand held remote control switch for the Winch:thumbup:


----------



## Epox

hroark2112 said:


> Man...I'm jealous of some if these work trucks. Starting out dead broke sucks!!


 Wanna swap gas mpg?:yes:


----------



## Phat Cat

hroark2112 said:


> Man...I'm jealous of some if these work trucks. Starting out dead broke sucks!!


Going in debt to get one sucks too! :yes: Driving what you are will force you to be very diligent about what you carry.


We can't carry it all and I bet we carry more than we should. I'm hearing box truck is next - more inventory sitting.


----------



## hroark2112

I do love the gas MPG, and I just mounted a hitch on the van and bought a trailer. I set the racks up so that I can slide a 50 gallon water heater in between the shelves. If it's a direct vent or a bigger heater, I have to use the trailer.

I had a meeting with one of those "green" companies about putting in their water heaters for them, and he wanted to check out my van. He was thrilled about me saving gas, so I played that aspect up.

It's a former USPS mail van, it came with the bulkhead and the window grates, and out the door was $1500. Just over 100,000 miles, and I know it's been maintained. All I have to get over now is the mini-van stigma


----------



## Evolve

Question about shelving. Did you install your own shelves or is it better to have them installed?


----------



## 3KP

EvolveQuestion about shelving. Did you install your own shelves or is it better to have them installed? 


It depends on how skill you are. I usually just build mine out of wood.. But again I have a 16ft box truck.. One of these days when I I get all the shelves built I will share a picture with PZ..:yes:


----------



## Airgap

hroark2112 said:


> Man...I'm jealous of some if these work trucks. Starting out dead broke sucks!!


It's better to start out dead broke, than to end up dead broke......


----------



## Evolve

3KP said:


> EvolveQuestion about shelving. Did you install your own shelves or is it better to have them installed?
> 
> It depends on how skill you are. I usually just build mine out of wood.. But again I have a 16ft box truck.. One of these days when I I get all the shelves built I will share a picture with PZ..:yes:


I would build them but let's just say wood working isn't my biggest asset 

I want to put in that metal shelving and not sure how tough or easy it is to install.


----------



## KCJAKE

Evolve said:


> Well here it is, my 2010 E-250. Now I just need to put in some shelving a roof rack and decals.



very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz

hroark2112 said:


> Man...I'm jealous of some if these work trucks. Starting out dead broke sucks!!


Don't be. 25 years from now you will fondly remember the simplicity of starting out broke.


----------



## Optimus Primer

hroark2112 said:


> Man...I'm jealous of some if these work trucks. Starting out dead broke sucks!!


Very creative with a mini van. Got to give you credit with that one.


----------



## hroark2112

Thanks! It's just big enough to carry full lengths of pipe on top, an 8' ladder if I need, and a 50 gallon gas water heater squeezes in. 

The lack of A/C is tough right now, but most of the year it will be fine.


----------



## Sylvain

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


My work van with lettering, 2010 Ford Transit diesel


----------



## user2090

Sylvain said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> My work van with lettering, 2010 Ford Transit diesel


got a better pic can't see name?


----------



## KCJAKE

Just started working for Spartan Tool about a month ago - servicing the KC/Kansas/Nebraska territory. This is my shop on wheels:


----------



## Will

Do you work the Oklahoma City area too?


----------



## KCJAKE

Will said:


> Do you work the Oklahoma City area too?


No, I have all of Kansas, 80% of Nebraska, and Kansas City metro. Will, I think Josh Hines is the rep for your area


----------



## plbgbiz

*Truck of the Year*

I was torn as to whether or not to put this in the joke thread...


----------



## Will

Norman? Nice rig


----------



## PlumbingTheCape

Plumbergeek said:


> Here's my office....


Looks very neat and tidy!!!


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin




----------



## hroark2112

Now that I've finally nailed down the logo, I got the truck lettered.


----------



## plumberkc

bizzybeeplumbin said:


>


Good looking setup. I'd be curious to see what the inside looks like.


----------



## Nate H

The Brothership


----------



## plbgbiz

Nate H said:


> The Brothership


:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Y'all dang service plumbers and your vans and bread trucks..... I swear those arnt trucks This is a TRUCK !!!!! 

No really those bins and drawers are bad as. I'd love to have all that room!!!


----------



## southfl plumber

*my truck*


----------



## stillaround

My kids rig..he just branched out...paid cash and has his 1st official call today...he got the truck in Kentucky, bought the rig separate-used and put a new pump on it....just needs sandblasting and paint but they want $2000 for that...it will wait.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

plumberkc said:


> Good looking setup. I'd be curious to see what the inside looks like.


 
Here is the other day, me using the power hoist to lift up the jetter. I really dont have any pics of the isndie, I will try to take some...


----------



## hroark2112

Bizzy....saw you yesterday on the road...waved as I went by you on Capital. Sharp looking truck!

ant


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

hroark2112 said:


> Bizzy....saw you yesterday on the road...waved as I went by you on Capital. Sharp looking truck!
> 
> ant


 
Thank you......

That was you, I was to busy looking at your van, hating you for the great gas miles you get!!

We will have to do lunch sometime!

Robert


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Here is the other day, me using the power hoist to lift up the jetter. I really dont have any pics of the isndie, I will try to take some...
> 
> View attachment 11775


 
Did you purchase your hoist lift from J&M Truck Bodies..... The only thing i don't like about mine is that the Boom doesn't extend further out


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

130 PLUMBER said:


> Did you purchase your hoist lift from J&M Truck Bodies..... The only thing i don't like about mine is that the Boom doesn't extend further out


 
Yes, he did my rear door panels also. I love the hoist, it doesnt take up space like the other bolt down type and it is heavy duty!

J&M does a great job!!! I was very pleased, sadly he is on the other side of the country from me now


----------



## Bayside500

my van on google street view, blurred the company logo because i just work here and not sure how the owner would like his truck posted online..........


----------



## ianclapham

This is my van on street view


----------



## plbgbiz

Add on to the Biz Mobile....


----------



## U666A

plbgbiz said:


> Add on to the Biz Mobile....


Nice KR John!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Will

plbgbiz said:


> Add on to the Biz Mobile....


Now don't go getting a big head now....

Hows the Mini Excavator doing?


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Now don't go getting a big head now....
> 
> Hows the Mini Excavator doing?


It's great so far. The dentures really made a difference.


----------



## plbgbiz

The brains of the family....


----------



## BPPlumbing

*Just bought last week, First van for my services, 2007 1/2 Ton Express van.*

:thumbsup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Looks good:thumbup: now it's time to wrap her up:thumbsup:


----------



## plumberkc

How are you guys getting an instant street view from google maps? Anytime I check a satellite image it is from a long time ago.


----------



## 1982plumber

Wilson Plumbing


----------



## 1982plumber

My work trucks


----------



## plumberkc

Damn those trucks look good!


----------



## 1982plumber

Thanks! The 2006 Van and the 2010 Utility Truck are rebuilt ! Both had less than 8,000 miles on them much less than buying new. The 2002 extended cab was bought new.


----------



## rocksteady

I have an old ambulance that I converted to a service van. My only complaints are that I can't stand up in the back without bending my neck and it weighs a million pounds. Other than that, it's been an awesome truck and it gets lots of attention (that was my main goal).
















Paul


----------



## Master Mark

*a very sweet ride*

this truck has paid for the whole monthly bill almost every other day...
many times it has saved the whole day when the dumb ass customer does not 
know wether they have a gas or electric water heater or they went to upgrade
to a larger tank, we got them with us


I have saved time and extra miles, done more work from 9 to 3 than I used to do from 8 to 5....... I never have to go back to the office for materials, parts water heaters ... 12 foot long box and I can go into any parking space even at starbucks...... its no longer than my old E350 maxi van and can turn on a dime.. over head box is only 9 foot 6 inches and I can squeeze under any bridge 

also , my left nut thanks me every day for the tommy lift....:laughing::yes:


----------



## DesertOkie

Here is my van, clean for now, hopefully not for long.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Here's the van I started with, 1998 For E 350 extended. This pic is about ten years old.


----------



## Master Mark

*sure*

I will go out and take apicture of my box van right now

a very boring sunday I am having:laughing:

on the right you are looking at 5 water heaters
including the open one and the 800 lb cart

all my fittings are stacked in the far left front corner in orange re-cycle boxes 
with 3 inch on the bottom followed by 2 inch then 1 1/2 pvc on the top...

in the center on the floor is a honda generator which you cant see under the pool hose
they air hose on the reel is for winterizations we do on occasion...

you can see the rack of 60 drawers on the high leftfor mics shark bite fittings ect..
faucets are stacked near the ceiling above these drawers.....

all the gas pipe fittings are on the front right corner shelves tucked on the bottom 
for easy access while standing on the street....

I got a lot of stuff in here and there is still room for more...
got to grab a 75 gallon rheem pro on monday and I dont have to 
unload anything to get it in...

it took about $400 dollars of metal unistrut from grange to set up the 
shelves


----------



## ChrisConnor

Here's the outside.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Can we get a mod to move these to the work truck pictures thread, thanks.


----------



## Will

Did you make the shelves yourself? Looks nice, other than the mess:laughing:. Slow day for me too. Guess I will go take a pic of mine.


----------



## Master Mark

*yes...*



Will said:


> Did you make the shelves yourself? Looks nice, other than the mess:laughing:. Slow day for me too. Guess I will go take a pic of mine.


 
your truck is very nice too..looks like a 14 footer... too large for me..

mine is a little messy, but just took a lawnmower out of it early today....

I went to Grange and bought the med duty angel iron with bolts and just played erector set over a weekend.. all I needed was a hack saw and some plywood for the bottom of the shelves... it went well

its sort of a work in progress, and I am useing almost 
every square inch of the outside walls for storage..
made some mid course corrections, broke it down and did it over once or twice 
till I finally got it perfected..

had to think it out, and it took about two six packs of beer to be inspired that weekend :yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor

Will a mod please move the truck pictures in this thread to the "Work Truck Pictures" thread too, please. Thank you.


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> Did you make the shelves yourself? Looks nice, other than the mess:laughing:. Slow day for me too. Guess I will go take a pic of mine.


What mileage do you get with that beast. Do you have a lift gate?


----------



## Mississippiplum

Will said:


> Did you make the shelves yourself? Looks nice, other than the mess:laughing:. Slow day for me too. Guess I will go take a pic of mine.


I got the same Husky tool bag, lol


----------



## Will

Mississippiplum said:


> I got the same Husky tool bag, lol



For 4 or 5 bucks why not?:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor

I have a Veto Propac XL as my tool carrier, but use several different Husky open top bags as "job bags" when doing something like going under a house or I need something lighter for carrying into an attic and require just a few select tools.


----------



## Epox

ChrisConnor said:


> Here's the van I started with, 1998 For E 350 extended. This pic is about ten years old.


 Very nice rig. I see your sewer machine sitting on something. How are getting it up into the van?


----------



## ChrisConnor

mpsllc said:


> Very nice rig. I see your sewer machine sitting on something. How are getting it up into the van?


It has an electric winch and a roller rack from Gorlitz that's bolted onto the pull out drawer that held my tools.


----------



## Epox

Thats cool right there. Does it stay in your full time?


----------



## ChrisConnor

mpsllc said:


> Thats cool right there. Does it stay in your full time?


It did until I bough the Hackney box truck in January '04. It was a really good van. I still have it, although I've removed the shelves and things and now just use it when doing tear outs and such. The only thing left in it now is the steel cage behind the seats.


----------



## Master Mark

*mileage is not an issue*

I was worried about mileage, but when you are only getting 
13mpg out of a ford van anyway its no big deal to me...

the new truck holds 5 times more and gets 10mpg.
so as far as I am concerned, its basically a wash ..


I had to drive one of our old vans for a week a while back and it was just absolute hell.. grinding my kees into the dirt and junk laying on the floor board while crawling into the back looking for fittings....the noise, the smells, the crampt conditions,,, the extra miles driven......

... I cannot go back to working out of a van now that I am spoiled with the tommy lift


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> Here is my van, clean for now, hopefully not for long.
> View attachment 12666
> 
> View attachment 12667


 You wasted all of that space inside of the side and rear door cavities.

Side door cavities are storage for shop vac hoses and accessories, zip-loc bags, contractor bags and wire nuts and romex connectors.

Rear door cavities are for shims, caulk, polyethylene stab fittings and reamers and laser storage.


----------



## Epox

kfosh said:


> This month is my second year in business for myself. I just got this van 3 weeks ago and making a lot of progress on making it mine. after loading and unloading the sewer mach a few times i got the little lift and mounted it after cranking up the mach a few timed i got a little 12v winch and mounted where the hand crank today. so much to do between service calls.


 I really like this style of box. Whats is it called?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

ChrisConnor said:


> Here's the van I started with, 1998 For E 350 extended. This pic is about ten years old.


 
Can you please tell me where in the hell did you purchase those bins from or did you get them from hackney.


----------



## ChrisConnor

130 PLUMBER said:


> Can you please tell me where in the hell did you purchase those bins from or did you get them from hackney.


I bought those bins from American Van. 

http://www.americanvan.com/shelf-an.../self-stacking-bulk-storage-bins-example.html

The Hackey has a different bin.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

ChrisConnor said:


> I bought those bins from American Van.
> 
> http://www.americanvan.com/shelf-an.../self-stacking-bulk-storage-bins-example.html
> 
> The Hackey has a different bin.


Thanks, im going to order some today:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I'm actually taking good care of this truck, but then again it's not that POS ford I had that was taking me down a road of unbelievable expenses.


----------



## Will

What year was your Ford? Haven't been a good Powerstroke since they stopped the 7.3.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Will said:


> What year was your Ford? Haven't been a good Powerstroke since they stopped the 7.3.


Amen.

Funny to see used 7.3s on the used lots and written on the windshield is 

"IT'S GOT THE 7.3!!!!!!" 

International makes a great diesel engine..


----------



## rocksteady

Wow Steve!


That's the cleanest picture of any truck you've ever posted on here. 







Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor

rocksteady said:


> Wow Steve!
> 
> 
> That's the cleanest picture of any truck you've ever posted on here.


What you don't see is the knee deep pile of stuff that is around his feet while he took that pic.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

lol



I've been an odd bird since I lost that cheap labor that always cleaned up after me.



I'll say this; if my ford had a 7.3 I'd still have that truck to this day, years from now. 


International made the best motor ever made, but that's not good for ford. Why? 

Didn't make them profit on the back side of the sale. (service and repair)


International caught ford engineering the 6.0 and 6.4's, copying some of international's oldest patents and international got pissed off.

International also warned them that the way ford was designing the newer style diesel powerplants that they were building them too top heavy, (too large a turbo) and they'd fail.

International got it right.

Ford got it wrong.

International doesn't build motors any more for Ford.


Those newer motors after the 7.3 have been pure misery for Ford, and at this point they are just trying to minimize the bleeding till they find their resting spot.

But, every now and then you'll hear of a 6.0 or 6.4 stroker that doesn't need an EGR cooler delete or PCC valve issue, which is rare.

However, head bolts are a known product recall bulletin and those head bolts must be replaced... as the gaskets will leak (eventually) and intermix antifreeze into your piston chambers. NOT GOOD.


Then I've heard the twin turbo model, even though quiet was a mechanic's nightmare and I was advised against it.

I take high offense to a vehicle I spent 40gs on that had suspension issues at 20,000 miles.


I will say though, when I hammered that gas pedal, in a half a second that turbo would whip you back in that seat, even with a loaded trailer. Immense low end torque.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I asked a guy about his 6.0 engine and how he liked it. He said that the regular EGR problems had him trading in on a Dakota.

I told him the Dakota won't tow what that big Ford will, he replied "That Ford won't tow it either when it's in the shop or on the side of the highway.":laughing:


----------



## SewerRat

Then buy a bowtie. Here's one we picked up just after Christmas. Crappy cell phone pics taken just before dark but you get the drift.


----------



## plumberkc

Here is my setup.


----------



## plumberkc

One more.


----------



## 89plumbum

Nice set up. I was thinking about going that route as well. Do you carry a sewer machine?


----------



## plumberkc

I don't carry a sewer machine but if I do get one, I will probably tear out the end section of wood shelving. I was actually thinking of doing that earlier today so that I would have more space for the water heater to sit. 

I just don't know what to do with the stuff on the shelf. It's a 12' trailer and I am using every bit of space. I use all of the space in the back of my pickup truck. I tear out quite a bit of concrete that gets brought out in tossed in the bed. I couldn't really do that with a van. I have been thinking quite a bit about a box van and of coarse the tommy gate would be a nice. My trailer now is pretty low to the ground which is easy on the knees.


----------



## Will

Nice setup you got there with the trailer. Sure looks like alot of weight though for a single axle trailer. Better pray you never have a blow out.....


----------



## Will

Still have to paint it, but I figured it could turn heads while I get groceries. 1992 Dodge Ram D-150 318 V8 Magnum. Only has 79K miles and has been garage kept since 92


----------



## 3KP

*My new trucks/vans*

03 & 04 GMC's A few Pic of my new trucks/vans. I only have 1 complete so far. All the totes are not labeled yet either. Enjoy!


----------



## plbgbiz

Way to go 3K!

Growing a bit are we? :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz

plumberkc said:


> One more.


Geez KC, your stuff stays on the shelf even though you turned the trailer over! :blink:


----------



## SHAUN C

Time for a cleaning!!


----------



## plbgbiz

You have the same fastening system on your Bosch that we use. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb

SHAUN C said:


> Time for a cleaning!!


You got pex and gastite in your van for shame. :jester:


----------



## Widdershins

SHAUN C said:


> Time for a cleaning!!


What are you doing with my Roto-Hammer?


----------



## plumberkc

I couldn't work out of that, too small.


----------



## SHAUN C

easttexasplumb said:


> You got pex and gastite in your van for shame. :jester:


At least theres no depot or lowes buckets!


----------



## SHAUN C

Widdershins said:


> What are you doing with my Roto-Hammer?


Check your van!


----------



## SHAUN C

I just noticed my portable urinal was in the pic, lol


----------



## MarkToo

Couple van pictures...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Looking good:thumbup:


----------



## user2090

MarkToo said:


> Couple van pictures...


What does the inside look like?


----------



## azmike

SHAUN C said:


> I just noticed my portable urinal was in the pic, lol


 Is your portable urinal the one hanging from the pex or the one with the sprayer on it?:laughing:


----------



## MarkToo

Indie said:


> What does the inside look like?



A mess...

Needs a bit of a sort but, never seem to find the time to do it right.

Anyhow - all the service basics on hand. Specialty equipment and tools are kept in my 25'x25' shop/garage or basement if they're frost sensitive.

Surplus materials are kept off site in a 20' storage container or in the 12' enclosed trailer. The pickup is used when needed along with the trailer.


----------



## MarkToo

Truck and trailer...


----------



## justin

My personal work truck. With mini ex trailer.


----------



## SimplePlumber

I sold my 7 year old plumbing business in Seattle in 2011 to move back to my hometown in New Jersey. It was a quality business model and the van reflected that. No one expected to save some money when I rolled up with gold yacht lettering on the side of the van :thumbsup:

This picture was taken the day I dropped it off at the new owner...It's a 2004 GMC 3500.

All of the white background buildings, black, and red material is commercial grade 3M reflective material. The gold is...just that...yacht lettering gold. The van really popped at night with all of the City lights.

I don't have any pictures of the roof...but since my business was based in Downtown Seattle...it has Downtown Plumbing and the telephone number on the roof in large black letters so customers looking out any window in any building over two stories could see it 

Working on a new one in N.J. now for my new business.


----------



## Widdershins

SimplePlumber said:


> I sold my 7 year old plumbing business in Seattle in 2011 to move back to my hometown in New Jersey. It was a quality business model and the van reflected that. No one expected to save some money when I rolled up with gold yacht lettering on the side of the van :thumbsup:
> 
> This picture was taken the day I dropped it off at the new owner...It's a 2004 GMC 3500.
> 
> All of the white background buildings, black, and red material is commercial grade 3M reflective material. The gold is...just that...yacht lettering gold. The van really popped at night with all of the City lights.
> 
> I don't have any pictures of the roof...but since my business was based in Downtown Seattle...it has Downtown Plumbing and the telephone number on the roof in large black letters so customers looking out any window in any building over two stories could see it
> 
> Working on a new one in N.J. now for my new business.


I remember that truck -- I use to see it down at Consolidated Supply.


----------



## SimplePlumber

Widdershins said:


> I remember that truck -- I use to see it down at Consolidated Supply.


I was there many many times....going to see my favorite salesperson Marcy :thumbup:


----------



## pipeninja

Heres our truck, if you haven't seen it, check out the video and more pics on our site! Prepare to be amazed.

Rochester Plumbers :thumbsup:


----------



## Dun' Right

After working out of a pickup with a "drawer bed" for a long time, I finally added a trailer to my rig. Organization here I come!

Just finished cleaning it out from the previous owner today. (Had my daughter "helping" me) lol

Started to stock it. I'll put a picture up after she's all put together!


----------



## Will

Nice trailer. Has some good bonuses with the pipe rack/ladder rack and side door.


----------



## Dun' Right

Will said:


> Nice trailer. Has some good bonuses with the pipe rack/ladder rack and side door.


Thanks man. It's been a long time coming.  The days of loading and unloading the sewer machines twice on each call are over, and I'm sure my back appreciates it as well. haha


----------



## victoryplbaz

new van


----------



## Will

Newest addition to Will Rogers Plumbing rolling supply houses


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Will said:


> Newest addition to Will Rogers Plumbing rolling supply houses


I know some Hutterites that will fab you some aluminum shelving for a sweetheart of a price. Might almost be worth the price of shipping from SD to OK.


----------



## gear junkie

Will said:


> Newest addition to Will Rogers Plumbing rolling supply houses


I swear I thought that was my van you post a picture of.


----------



## OldSchool

What are you guys selling milk or bread ?

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Mississippiplum

OldSchool said:


> What are you guys selling milk or bread ?
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Tacos

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

My pride & joy -


----------



## 89plumbum

Mississippiplum said:


> Tacos
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Pincho's & empanadas!


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Newest addition to Will Rogers Plumbing rolling supply houses


Did you get a discount for the dead guy under your truck? :w00t:


----------



## Will

OldSchool said:


> What are you guys selling milk or bread ?
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop



Neither. Cooking meth:jester:


----------



## NealR

plbgbiz said:


> Did you get a discount for the dead guy under your truck? :w00t:



That's me. Checking out the right front brake. It was a little stiff, just some rust from sitting for a few months.


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Neither. Cooking meth:jester:


That explains the guy under the truck. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

NealR said:


> That's me. Checking out the right front brake. It was a little stiff, just some rust from sitting for a few months.


Ahhh, the infamous Brother Rodgers!! :thumbup:

Better head to the intro section to receive a proper welcome. :yes:


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> Newest addition to Will Rogers Plumbing rolling supply houses



I love the roll up door. :thumbup:


----------



## Will

Took me awhile, but I finally got the Step Van lettered. Guess I'm a better Plumber than Meth Cooker. :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum

Will said:


> Took me awhile, but I finally got the Step Van lettered. Guess I'm a better Plumber than Meth Cooker. :laughing:


I like that 1st gen ram sitting next to it, is it a diesel? 

Nice lettering job and van by the way.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pilot light




----------



## affordabledrain

Will said:


> Took me awhile, but I finally got the Step Van lettered. Guess I'm a better Plumber than Meth Cooker. :laughing:


come to Indiana They seem to know how to cook that crap really well


----------



## pilot light

affordabledrain said:


> come to Indiana They seem to know how to cook that crap really well


What Its just a isuzu after all!:laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain

was trying to give will advice on meth formulas


----------



## pilot light

affordabledrain said:


> was trying to give will advice on meth formulas


 go ahead!:laughing:


----------



## Plumber

Went up the mountain with the Sportys and found this gem 20 minutes before a hail storm and 40 mph winds soaked us. Weird for almost July.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Looks like a deuce and a half

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pilot light




----------



## affordabledrain

Nice post Plumber


----------



## DesertOkie

Probably the 5 ton with that dump.


----------



## pilot light




----------



## gear junkie

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks like a deuce and a half
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty





DesertOkie said:


> Probably the 5 ton with that dump.


2 1/2 dump. Funnt thing is the deuces could handle steeper terrain then the 5 tons because of the lower gearing.


----------



## pilot light




----------



## DesertOkie

48 and holding.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Took me awhile, but I finally got the Step Van lettered. Guess I'm a better Plumber than Meth Cooker. :laughing:


Nice rig Will! :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> Took me awhile, but I finally got the Step Van lettered. Guess I'm a better Plumber than Meth Cooker. :laughing:



Do we get inside pics? I want to see where you keep you drain machines.


----------



## Will

I don't plan on overloading the Step Van like I did the Isuzu. Probably just keep the Model N & Model CT on it, and leave the mainline machines in the garage until needed. Plan on doing mostly Plumbing repairs in it.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Will said:


> I don't plan on overloading the Step Van like I did the Isuzu. Probably just keep the Model N & Model CT on it, and leave the mainline machines in the garage until needed. Plan on doing mostly Plumbing repairs in it.


Sure, you say that now,but the second time you have to make a special trip back to the shop for a machine, it'll find a permanent place in the truck.


----------



## Epox

ChrisConnor said:


> Sure, you say that now,but the second time you have to make a special trip back to the shop for a machine, it'll find a permanent place in the truck.


I never leave home without it.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I've found the cleaner I keep the machine, the more it works.


----------



## Epox

Looks better to the customers too. But I did find oiling the cable helps too.


----------



## Will

The reason I won't carry a large machine on that van is because it only has a Chevy 350 in it. The mileage allready sucks, no need to overload it more than it has too. I got other vehicles to do the drain cleaning if need be. I have the advantage of scheduling my work week and I'm usually booked a week in advance. I rarly take calls on the fly while in the field as I already have calls scheduled for that day. If I need the large machine, I know to grab it in advance. I don't do emergency calls, so if the customer can't wait for me, they will have to call someone else. I've found it is better to do 2-3 calls a day, and do them well, instead of trying to take all the calls I can and do poor service.


----------



## no drip

SimplePlumber said:


> I sold my 7 year old plumbing business in Seattle in 2011 to move back to my hometown in New Jersey. It was a quality business model and the van reflected that. No one expected to save some money when I rolled up with gold yacht lettering on the side of the van :thumbsup:
> 
> This picture was taken the day I dropped it off at the new owner...It's a 2004 GMC 3500.
> 
> All of the white background buildings, black, and red material is commercial grade 3M reflective material. The gold is...just that...yacht lettering gold. The van really popped at night with all of the City lights.
> 
> I don't have any pictures of the roof...but since my business was based in Downtown Seattle...it has Downtown Plumbing and the telephone number on the roof in large black letters so customers looking out any window in any building over two stories could see it
> 
> Working on a new one in N.J. now for my new business.


 What did the lettering cost you?I must say.......very nice.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

106 yesterday, I had to break out the shade!! Lol


----------



## oaklandplumber




----------



## 130 PLUMBER

oaklandplumber said:


> View attachment 18481
> 
> 
> View attachment 18482


 
Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady

Nice truck but I think it's illegal to have "bonded" on any of your advertising or truck in California if you only carry the standard $12,500 bond. If you carry additional bonds it's o.k. but not for the state required amount.




Also, you should make your web site address much bigger. It's nearly impossible to see.



Paul


----------



## gear junkie

rocksteady said:


> *Nice truck but I think it's illegal to have "bonded" on any of your advertising or truck in California if you only carry the standard $12,500 bond. If you carry additional bonds it's o.k. but not for the state required amount.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you should make your web site address much bigger. It's nearly impossible to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Yea, but we're also required to have our full name and address on our trucks also. I'll be "legal" up to a certain point.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

rocksteady said:


> Nice truck but I think it's illegal to have "bonded" on any of your advertising or truck in California if you only carry the standard $12,500 bond. If you carry additional bonds it's o.k. but not for the state required amount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you should make your web site address much bigger. It's nearly impossible to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 

You are 100% correct and my buddy just got a letter from the CSLB requesting he remove the wording


----------



## SimplePlumber

no drip said:


> What did the lettering cost you?I must say.......very nice.


http://www.reidsigns.com/

They are a company in Seattle, WA.

I can't say enough good things about Greg and the crew there.

I think it was around 3k (in 2004 dollars)

You really have to see the work these guys do in person...extremely creative. He actually designed my logo as we were talking about what my business name was....by the end of the conversation, the logo was complete....impressive.


----------



## slowforthecones

Oakland, CA. yikes...good luck not getting held up at gun-point and all your stuff taken.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber

Used to be the family truckster.


----------



## PlumberJ

Is that a tahoe?


----------



## GREENPLUM

MikeBKNY78 said:


> View attachment 18618
> 
> 
> Used to be the family truckster.


 
Thanks for the laugh, :laughing: what a joke!... how do you get anything out??? 

sell the tahoe and get a van or truck


----------



## PunkRockPlumber

GREENPLUM said:


> Thanks for the laugh, :laughing: what a joke!... how do you get anything out???
> 
> sell the tahoe and get a van or truck


Lol. Thanks pal. It's a Yukon. It's never that packed. I usually leave the threader at home but i need it tomorrow and the boxes are supplies I need for a job in the morning. By Saturday it'll be cleaned out again. No extreme need for a van right now.


----------



## deerslayer

Pleasure truck


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

deerslayer said:


> Pleasure truck
> View attachment 18638


 Nice rig !
all your missing is a boat


----------



## deerslayer

Work truck


----------



## plumberkc

Few pictures inside the new truck. Still need to do some more organizing.


----------



## plumberkc

A few more.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

My new work car:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie

130 PLUMBER said:


> My new work car:laughing::laughing:



At least it's ADA compliant with all those hand rails.


----------



## mpm

Three of four...

2006 E-350 6.0L Powerstroke Diesel
2006 3500 5.9L Cummins Diesel
2001 F-350 7.3L Powerstroke Diesel


----------



## Mississippiplum

mpm said:


> Three of four...
> 
> 2006 E-350 6.0L Powerstroke Diesel
> 2006 3500 5.9L Cummins Diesel
> 2001 F-350 7.3L Powerstroke Diesel


What kinda wheels and tires are on that cummins? Very impressive line up of trucks, I'm loving that cummins

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Mississippiplum said:


> *What kinda wheels and tires are on that cummins? *Very impressive line up of trucks, I'm loving that cummins
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


 Black ones.


----------



## mpm

Mississippiplum said:


> What kinda wheels and tires are on that cummins? Very impressive line up of trucks, I'm loving that cummins
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


31.5" Mickey Thompsons, freaking great tires man. Just gotta be religious on rotating them.

The wheels are stock...the previous owner had em powder coated black...


----------



## Master Mark

putting together a new used box van....

I hope the ford does as good as the chevy has done me...


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

This was a pic we took for our FB page


----------



## rjbphd

RedRubicon2004 said:


> This was a pic we took for our FB page


I've seen that truck around... Blackberry Oaks golf course??


----------



## aprilmayb

RedRubicon2004 said:


> This was a pic we took for our FB page


Looks nice.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

RedRubicon2004 said:


> This was a pic we took for our FB page


A drum man hu???


----------



## oaklandplumber

slowforthecones said:


> Oakland, CA. yikes...good luck not getting held up at gun-point and all your stuff taken.


Not me, I ll shoot back:gun_bandana:


----------



## victoryplbaz

this is all i got.


----------



## Phat Cat

That's a great example of a well-done wrap. Most are so busy that you cannot see the name. Did you come up with it?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> A drum man hu???


 
Yep, they are the best machines. :yes:


----------



## victoryplbaz

Phat Cat said:


> That's a great example of a well-done wrap. Most are so busy that you cannot see the name. Did you come up with it?


I just gave the wrap company some ideas but i didnt come up with this. But the name and red triangle is part of our logo. They put the log on it and was too busy and took away from the truck.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING




----------



## Master Mark

*nice truck*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 26558


 

That looks like a Nice truck Dunbar... 
looks like a 14 footer to me.....
Nowvall you need is a tommy gate on it to save your back and you are all set...:thumbup:.

I think those box vans are the best way to work,
never can I go back to a smaller van.... :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor

That's a big truck, Dunbar, just think of all the old sandwiches and pee bottles it can hold.


----------



## PathMaker

The water heater doesnt look bad, but what happened to that W/H stand? Did the ghostbusters stop by? Is that Ecto-plasm?!?!

LOL


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

My 94 E350 bumper brackets should arrive soon to reinstall the front bumper. 

Bumper lasted almost 2 decades without any rust through, the brackets were completely destroyed, almost causing the bumper to fall off. 


Got the brackets online for $43, both sides and that's all it needed. No building a new bumper for the van. 

Seats are out, going to buy a seat soon to get a new comfort in the van, made only for 6'8".


----------



## Master Mark

*do you want some seats???*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 26802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26803
> 
> 
> 
> My 94 E350 bumper brackets should arrive soon to reinstall the front bumper.
> 
> Bumper lasted almost 2 decades without any rust through, the brackets were completely destroyed, almost causing the bumper to fall off.
> 
> 
> Got the brackets online for $43, both sides and that's all it needed. No building a new bumper for the van.
> 
> Seats are out, going to buy a seat soon to get a new comfort in the van, made only for 6'8".


 


hey Dunbar.... I have a couple of seats for you..
. 
I got 2 passenger seats that I tore out of the 1997 ford box van I bought last year.... they even move back and forth.... if you want them they are at my office colecting dust... 

they were just bolted down to the wood floorboard, and I assume it could be installed for a pernament or temporary seating.... 

I dont know about the seat belts..if they are there or not....so maybe you could use a a peice of rope... like on the beverly hillbilies:laughing: 

...I can send you a pic if you are interested in them

NO CHARGE just burn the gas to come over and pick them up

  I am not doing anything with them so let me know , I suppose I could ship them in a water heater box ups


----------



## germanplumber

cleaned out my trunk and found this


----------



## phishfood

Quick, shut the trunk before it escapes! 

Those things are nothing but trouble!


----------



## plu4you

Here's my new wrap.


----------



## PathMaker

germanplumber said:


> cleaned out my trunk and found this


dont let it near the water, and remember... NEVER feed it after midnight!


----------



## Hillside

New van finally got some vinyl


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

Got a little line up picture. Wish I coulda got my jetter and enclosed trailers in there.


----------



## plumberkc

I first bought this truck about a year ago for just under $5,000 with only 65,000 miles on it. The back door was in bad shape as was the liftgate. I painted the frame of the truck with rattle cans and had my mechanic paint my wheels white when he was doing my brakes. The brakes were almost $3,000. I also repaired the back door where many of the rivets had come loose. 

About 3 months ago the back door lost it's handle and I decided I needed to replace it. Got a quote from $1,800 which didn't include paint. I ended up finding a company that had a 2007 box that had just come off another truck. For about $3,000 they installed the new box on my truck that also had a very nice lift gate. 

Just yesterday, they finished the wrap which also included the cab in just plain white. It looks like a totally new truck. All together I have about $20,000 invested. I only wish I would have spent a bit more initially and gone with a diesel but it's great to work out of and helps with advertising.


----------



## bulldozer

I love those trucks. I just switched my fleet over to diesel nprs and will never go back. The lift gate saves your back big time.


----------



## plumberkc

This new box also rides about 4" lower than the old box which makes it a lot easier to get in and out of and probably helps on gas.


----------



## ianclapham

One of our vac trucks


----------



## ianclapham




----------



## Dpeckplb

My rig.


----------



## KCplumber

Are you parked on the side of a hill?


----------



## Dpeckplb

Yeah get better mpgs that way.


----------



## Master Mark

*blew the motor yesterday*

the ford van I bought about a year ago thew a rod
yesterday....I only put about 23,000 miles on it. this year. 

it had to blow right in the middle of all this work so I had to switch everything out to my ford 2000 deizel maxi van... a van is very hard to work out of after having a box van with a tommy gate

got it towed to a mechanic and I think its gonna be a new motor....It was a great truck while it lasted...

maybe I over-worked it....??


----------



## PlumberJoeOk




----------



## mrjasontgreek

New Rig, 2012, 20,000km and LOADED... just not with any gear yet...


----------



## Burner tech

It's a bit on the dirty side in these pics but 2007 236,000 miles.


----------



## Dpeckplb

I'll post mine tomorrow. 2000 utilamaster e 450. 260,000 km's.


----------



## themavinator

Stuffed to the rafters!


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> the ford van I bought about a year ago thew a rod
> yesterday....I only put about 23,000 miles on it. this year.
> 
> it had to blow right in the middle of all this work so I had to switch everything out to my ford 2000 deizel maxi van... a van is very hard to work out of after having a box van with a tommy gate
> 
> got it towed to a mechanic and I think its gonna be a new motor....It was a great truck while it lasted...
> 
> maybe I over-worked it....??


Only use mobile one oil from know on::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## moonapprentice

Service trucks


----------



## moonapprentice

About twelve trucks are converted to run on propane. This is one of the pump stations located at the shop. About 100 vehicles. Non union.


----------



## TXPlumbBob

This is what I foolishly got talked into. F-250 Powerstroke 6.7L SuperDuty Super Cab XLT. As you see I have not put any name or information on it yet. It is for sale. It can be yours just let me know. 
I put WeatherTech floor mats, the tool box, bed liner, grill guard, and headache rack.


----------



## fishhb

nice truck bob:thumbup:


----------



## HonestPlumb

user4- Thy will not fine you if you do not fully display your license number on your vehicle ? I am in NJ, we have to fully display not only the full name and address of the company, but our license number as well. On everything. Trucks, business cards, invoices, Letterheads, any correspondence, especially to the Plumbing Board. A while back,maybe 10 years some genius down there decided they wanted it written every where " Plumbing License Number"..... I was wondering if they would like to pay the added expense it cost to for either the extra painted lettering or the extra line on a magnetic sign ? They never really enforced the issue with your trucks. With everything else they did ! I knew someone that actually was fined $250 because of the letter he wrote to the Board and it did not have his license number in the letterhead. Which in my opinion it should anyway.
Song Dog- ToUtahNow -Very nice trucks. Not only perfect for our trade,but very neat as well.


----------



## Master Mark

*What i used to drive*

I had to help this poor guy driveing that van today full o fjunk trying to push a 75 gallon power vent into the back of it....
We had to heave pretty hard then hit something and you can
see him in the front getting stuff out of the way....finally shoved it in...

my box van loaded with 8 water heaters is out of sight to the right and I could not leave without helping him load this pig into that little hole... I hope that the heater did not get dented up too badly..:laughing::laughing: 

I dont miss working out of a van at all.......


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Master Mark said:


> I had to help this poor guy driveing that van today full o fjunk trying to push a 75 gallon power vent into the back of it....
> We had to heave pretty hard then hit something and you can
> see him in the front getting stuff out of the way....finally shoved it in...
> 
> my box van loaded with 8 water heaters is out of sight to the right and I could not leave without helping him load this pig into that little hole... I hope that the heater did not get dented up too badly..:laughing::laughing:
> 
> I dont miss working out of a van at all.......


I nex to see a pic of yur setup MasterMark!....ppppplease!


----------



## HonestPlumb

*Vintage vehicles*



para1 said:


> i KNOW i HAVE POSTED THIS PIC BEFORE, BUT i JUST LOVE THIS TRUCK! a FEW HUNDRED MORE MILES AND i'LL TRADE IT IN . gOT MY EYE ON A 1949 MODEL PANEL WAGON.:laughing:


Very,very cool !! I love vintage vehicles like that one. I would love to have the money to be able to afford one.


----------



## HonestPlumb

*Honesty is the best policy !*



service guy said:


> Thanks, everyone. I think it looks great too. I just hope that the general public has the same reaction when they see it. I am trying to compete with the big name recognition of the franchises around (mr.rooter and rotorooter are the big sewer names around these parts). I just want people in town to know that their is NEW name in the sewer and drain business in town, and they have a choice that I think is better. I am proud of my business and I think this truck wrap says exactly that to every potential customer that sees it!:thumbup:


service guy- sounds like you are a very honset and reliable person. Also, that you are just beginning the journey. Just keep those values and principles near and dear. Stay true to your trade and don't let the pain in the A$$ customers get to you. Remember there are still good ones out there that appreciate honesty and quality. Which have been deteriorating for a while now.


----------



## HonestPlumb

*Hard to change*



Protech said:


> <Gasps> That's not that evil pex pipe rolled up in the back of your truck is it? You know that stuff is crap and you're a hack if you install it regularly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:j/k


Protech- You sound like an old timer, like myself. I feel he same way, but I think it is the future of domestic water. I don't personally use it either. I do know guys that do, and the amount of time it takes them to rough in the water for a 6 or 7 bath house is incredible. Compared to my copper. The difference is I am getting up there and don't have the where with all to take on that big a job anyway. So in my case I can still make money using copper.


----------



## HonestPlumb

I recently got lucky. Painter friend of mine in late 2013, his van died. Looking for a used one was futile. Everything has 160K and they want $12K and it is beat up. So he bought a new E250. It was loaded, electric everything and captains seats, heated mirrors, nice sound system. Heavy duty suspension because it had a towing package, big V-8. Sticker was $33+K I was driving a 2000 E150 ( Don't laugh. Things got tough after 2009. Used to have 6 nice trucks.) it wouldn't make it up the big hill in town with all the weight. I was doing some repairs at hos house this past fall ( never charged him labor) and he told me he was retiring. I asked and he said he was going to ask $27K. He said if you want it, $20K. I said absolutely. It had 7800 miles on it, and it was as clean as could be. Even though he was a painter, he had the inside all covered with tarps off, because he knew he would be selling it. I didn't have the cash and don't like having anymore debt than I already have. I remembered I had an insurance policy that built cash value I had taken out 32 years ago. I checked, $21K.So, it had racks. Just needed bins. Another $1K for it. Now it goes up that hill fully loaded like it was a flat road !!! Sorry for the long story,just nice to tell people that can appreciate it.


----------



## luv2plum

themavinator said:


> Stuffed to the rafters!


This is the same setup I have used for service work and even a bit of new light commercial. Mine is an 06 Tacoma, 4 cyl, reg cab. Amazing how much stuff that little truck will pull around! 
Not really ideal as far as keeping lots of stock on the truck, but when you are working in the city with a supplier only 10 mins away at all times, why stock thousands of dollars in inventory anyway? I think it's a great setup.
We have a couple of sprinters and smaller vans now, but the Tacoma is still mine


----------



## HonestPlumb

I am waiting for the first 18 wheeler plumbing truck,pulling up in front of house to repair a WC !!


----------



## HonestPlumb

*No More A$$ crack*



Epox said:


> yeah a 30" Fatmax and pair of channel locks does it to me.


Been wearing suspenders and a belt for 30 years.


----------



## HonestPlumb

*Flex for WH*



Plumberman said:


> I keep scrap 3/4" on my truck. Usually it takes less than a couple of feet, two dielectric unions and maybe a couple of 90s. We price it with that included, never had a complaint here.
> 
> But I have torn out tons with them flexed, just can't bring myself to it.


I agree Plumberman. Never once flexed a water heater in 30 years.


----------



## HonestPlumb

*WH relief discharge*



Will said:


> You inspired me to hard pipe this Water Heater


Will, You are allowed to use plastic on your WH relief valve ? That's a no,no here !


----------



## HonestPlumb

*Tornado country*



Will said:


> Terrible what happened out there. Did they ever say how many tornadoes touched down?


My heart goes out to all you guys who live down in Tornado country. I am up in North East. Never have even seen a Tornado. Thought of complete devastation and loss of everything,scares the hell out of me. I really give you guys a lot of credit and no one can ever say you guys aren't tough as nails !!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber

HonestPlumb said:


> I recently got lucky. Painter friend of mine in late 2013, his van died. Looking for a used one was futile. Everything has 160K and they want $12K and it is beat up. So he bought a new E250. It was loaded, electric everything and captains seats, heated mirrors, nice sound system. Heavy duty suspension because it had a towing package, big V-8. Sticker was $33+K I was driving a 2000 E150 ( Don't laugh. Things got tough after 2009. Used to have 6 nice trucks.) it wouldn't make it up the big hill in town with all the weight. I was doing some repairs at hos house this past fall ( never charged him labor) and he told me he was retiring. I asked and he said he was going to ask $27K. He said if you want it, $20K. I said absolutely. It had 7800 miles on it, and it was as clean as could be. Even though he was a painter, he had the inside all covered with tarps off, because he knew he would be selling it. I didn't have the cash and don't like having anymore debt than I already have. I remembered I had an insurance policy that built cash value I had taken out 32 years ago. I checked, $21K.So, it had racks. Just needed bins. Another $1K for it. Now it goes up that hill fully loaded like it was a flat road !!! Sorry for the long story,just nice to tell people that can appreciate it.












Sounds like a great deal. 

I bought a 2002 Chevy 3500 van from a buddy who lived down in Orlando. I put a re-manufactured engine in it last year {I learned that there is a difference between re-built & re-manufactured} which installed only cost me $5,000. I paid $3,000 originally for the van. So for $8,000 I have a very reliable work truck.

The mechanic was only too happy to show me my re-manufactured engine from Jasper Engines.


----------



## Bayside500

nice house we are building


----------



## titaniumplumbr

My truck

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd

titaniumplumbr said:


> My truck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Looks like those leaf springs are screaming for help!


----------



## HonestPlumb

*SimplePlumber*



SimplePlumber said:


> I was there many many times....going to see my favorite salesperson Marcy :thumbup:


I am from NJ also. Western Union county. Where are you at ?


----------



## plumberkc

Master Mark said:


> I had to help this poor guy driveing that van today full o fjunk trying to push a 75 gallon power vent into the back of it....
> We had to heave pretty hard then hit something and you can
> see him in the front getting stuff out of the way....finally shoved it in...
> 
> my box van loaded with 8 water heaters is out of sight to the right and I could not leave without helping him load this pig into that little hole... I hope that the heater did not get dented up too badly..:laughing::laughing:
> 
> I dont miss working out of a van at all.......



This is where the extra 2" is really going to be a pain for guys working out of cargo vans.


----------



## titaniumplumbr

rjbphd said:


> Looks like those leaf springs are screaming for help!


 yeah well I do have a trailer attached for the pic 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## LAsercut

Wow there are alot of nice setups in this thread!!! 

Hey does anyone use those mainline roller ramps that gorlitz and duracable sell for their mainline machines ??? Im possibly interested on getting one of those but want to see a few examples


----------



## Hillside

I have one mounted in one of my chevy expresses on the slider door side, has worked flawless for 10 years, Gorlitz brand


----------



## LAsercut

Hillside said:


> I have one mounted in one of my chevy expresses on the slider door side, has worked flawless for 10 years, Gorlitz brand



Hey hillside, hey man i couldnt help but notice that you have a newer utility van, what are you doing with your old one that has the gorlitz ramp system in it? Do you have one of your plumbers driving it? Or is it possibly up for sale?.......to me


----------



## Hillside

I've got two that I'm going to be selling soon, 05 2500 express racked and shelved up and ready to roll and a 05 1 ton single axle with a knapheide body


----------



## LAsercut

Hillside said:


> I've got two that I'm going to be selling soon, 05 2500 express racked and shelved up and ready to roll and a 05 1 ton single axle with a knapheide body


Oh **** nice! Send me some pics im interested in both ! Especially the knapaheide!!! And when is "soon" for you to sell them ?


----------



## Hillside

Are you in l.a?


----------



## A Fast Plumbing

Hillside said:


> I have one mounted in one of my chevy expresses on the slider door side, has worked flawless for 10 years, Gorlitz brand


So have I they work very well. Consider a completely separate dedicated battery connected to a solar panel on the roof with a solar charge controller. Perfect setup for me.:thumbup:


----------



## MootsNYC




----------



## LAsercut

Nice setup^^^ so i take it you dont do any drains? And damn id have so much room on my truck without my sewer and drain equipment......but im sure id find a way to somehow fill the truck up to the brim in no time........


----------



## KoleckeINC

A very wise man once said your either going to do sewer and drain cleaning or plumbing. If you try to do them both- one or the other will suffer.


----------



## Plumbducky

KoleckeINC said:


> A very wise man once said your either going to do sewer and drain cleaning or plumbing. If you try to do them both- one or the other will suffer.


With drain cleaning comes plumbing, and with plumbing comes drain cleaning.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

A wise man once said "Don't get married and don't have kids." So much for listening to the wise.

Around here, 90%'ish plumbers don't do drain cleaning. This leaves a good number of referrals. The Master I work for has a front license plate that says "Love Thy Plumber!" I told him "Sure as Sh!t I do!" I can't tell you how much money I've made off him and other plumbers in referrals just cause they are afraid of poop getting on them. Then again, he makes money off of referrals from me, but I make even more money helping him.

Drain cleaning might not be up everyone's ally, but IMHO, it's the most secure part of the plumbing trade. People will live with a drip if they can't afford a plumber. People will find a way to pay to have a drain cleaned so they can take a dump.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

KoleckeINC said:


> A very wise man once said your either going to do sewer and drain cleaning or plumbing. If you try to do them both- one or the other will suffer.


That is why we are only doing drain cleaning and it has been good for 63 years. Worked out great here. Not doing any plumbing has not hurt us at all.


----------



## MootsNYC

LAsercut said:


> Nice setup^^^ so i take it you dont do any drains? And damn id have so much room on my truck without my sewer and drain equipment......but im sure id find a way to somehow fill the truck up to the brim in no time........



We have a crew for drain cleaning, I do it ever so seldom, so I don't leave the machine in the shop. I do a good amount of roughing and boiler work. It'll be in the way of the threading machines and chop saw, etc.


----------



## MootsNYC

Van got robbed today :/...
Took: Bosch bulldog and bits from 1/4- 1 1/4
Veto pro hvac tech lc with tools
Milwaukee 1/4 shank impact gun
Ridgid oiler
R12 stock and dies from 1/2-2"
Milwaukee 12v hacksall and drill
Corded sawzall 
Toilet auger
And 1- 36" aluminum pipe wrench.


----------



## KoleckeINC

MootsNYC said:


> Van got robbed today :/... Took: Bosch bulldog and bits from 1/4- 1 1/4 Veto pro hvac tech lc with tools Milwaukee 1/4 shank impact gun Ridgid oiler R12 stock and dies from 1/2-2" Milwaukee 12v hacksall and drill Corded sawzall Toilet auger And 1- 36" aluminum pipe wrench.


 That sucks!!!! I hope people like that rot in Hell constantly getting pineapples shoved up their arse. Are you going to beef up security? I had my locks broken in 6 or 7 times. We put a 2 way viper 5901 alarm, hockey puck locks and flashing blue lights in the tail housing and have been good so far knock on wood.


----------



## OpenSights

MootsNYC said:


> View attachment 61537
> 
> 
> Van got robbed today :/...
> Took: Bosch bulldog and bits from 1/4- 1 1/4
> Veto pro hvac tech lc with tools
> Milwaukee 1/4 shank impact gun
> Ridgid oiler
> R12 stock and dies from 1/2-2"
> Milwaukee 12v hacksall and drill
> Corded sawzall
> Toilet auger
> And 1- 36" aluminum pipe wrench.


Animals! Mess with a man's living is just jacked up. My last boss had his toolbag, about $1k worth of tools stolen off the back of his cube on new years eve by some stupid college kids. He left the back open when he went to get the 300 from the basement. GONE!

I've been lucky, but my truck is backed up to my garage, so no chance of getting anything else. We lock our house doors, but not truck doors at night. Good town, very low crime.... but it does happen. I usually only lock up my truck at night if I have some of my Master's equipment.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Get this lock with the key in the front. They make slick lock brackets for the inside of the doors too so you don't have to drill holes on the outside face of the door. I use a computer hard drive magnet to keep it from falling off if I forget to lock it. You can get the viper alarm with a smart start module to call or text you when it goes off. Or if your helper drives too fast, and can gps track where the van is at-but I suggest a backup battery for the alarm buried under the dash. Feel better man-my old boss got ripped 3 times before he got his alarm. They got the 1065 twice


----------



## KoleckeINC

I didn't bother fixing the lock last time.


----------



## MootsNYC

Yea, we are going to beef up security. In the end my tool bag alone is around $800-900 worth of tools and the bag. Just trying to make a living.... We weren't at the shop, our vans get parked inside a garage. We were inside a job and noticed a rattling in the door around 1:45, then started noticing all the tools one by one missing.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Well I'm truck less again. My utilimaster blew up on me headed back to the shop last night. Revved up and popped before I had a chance to react. I feel bad for the boss, especially it happening so close to Christmas.
Oh well not the first truck that has had engine issues, won't be the last either.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Dpeckplb said:


> Well I'm truck less again. My utilimaster blew up on me headed back to the shop last night. Revved up and popped before I had a chance to react. I feel bad for the boss, especially it happening so close to Christmas.
> Oh well not the first truck that has had engine issues, won't be the last either.


MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR
MAYBE NEXT YEAR BETTER FOR YOU ! :whistling2:


----------



## jnohs

https://goo.gl/photos/mwuDYaWD1AMnakYMA
https://goo.gl/photos/mcZWFTNPrVFEVyD97
https://goo.gl/photos/uQnLswi7jxLt17fm9
https://goo.gl/photos/7DpgyikpkSoyw4TR8
https://goo.gl/photos/AKiyLA2QrzTu5pck7

this is one of 2 exact match trucks, brand new 3rd truck coming in a few months. wonder if dickwood is gonna chime in...


----------



## jnohs

spackle knives are for clean up only, before i get guff from implying but heads.... gotta luv the k400 in the back, hahahah


----------



## jnohs

I have master plumber on there because I am selling a service only to people who desperately want a master plumber, on the first of january the picture will be replaced with a yellow and blue duck and on the top o the trucks I am putting spinning large rubber duck, to go with the new corporation already open called "Rubber Duck Plumbing inc." january 1st the old bs "Residential construction services" DBA is being replaced with a more plumber friendly name. still only to say master plumber on the side of the trucks though but a little more identifiable through the picture of the duck... every one has a hard time remembering Residential construction services, but rubber duck is way way more singular and memorable. also it is funny having Master plumber written on the side of the truck it is like I am branding the name SODA, imagine you say can i have a sode and you automatically get the brand of soda"SODA", looking for a master plumber well who better to call then master plumber, hahahah. I have had customers say to me so your a master plumber, i respond with some answers and literally multiple times herd the customer run off screaming to their family "you guys we got a master plumber" they are so happy because they know i will protect there family correctly.


----------



## mrjasontgreek

Had to replace my old "$740 special". I figured I'd take the opportunity to get a picture of the two together for the brief moment that I had a "fleet".

My 2004 3/4 ton chev, on the left is to the point that the back brakes are essentially piston on rotor, one of the rotors is cracked, one of the calipers is seized, and the rear end of the frame is more patches and holes than good metal. I figure one good pothole and the back end will just fall off. Oh well, I got my money's worth out of it. It came with good tires, shelving and a divider and I drove it for a year without sinking any money into it.

New van is 2 years older, but it's a 1 ton van, extended, 350 engine, and it's in immaculate condition. The last guy had it from new and only used it 2-3 times a year to drive to craft shows.


----------



## Qplumb

I'm new, first post after intro. I've been working on this truck for a couple months. I re-painted the whole truck, installed back up camera, in dash gps and almost done with setting up the back. I've got a bunch to do still, but pretty happy with how it's turning out so far.


----------



## jnohs

Qplumb said:


> I'm new, first post after intro. I've been working on this truck for a couple months. I re-painted the whole truck, installed back up camera, in dash gps and almost done with setting up the back. I've got a bunch to do still, but pretty happy with how it's turning out so far.


that is a nice truck!!!!


----------



## sierra2000

Qplumb said:


> I'm new, first post after intro. I've been working on this truck for a couple months. I re-painted the whole truck, installed back up camera, in dash gps and almost done with setting up the back. I've got a bunch to do still, but pretty happy with how it's turning out so far.


 That's a nice layout


----------



## The Dane

Qplumb said:


> I'm new, first post after intro. I've been working on this truck for a couple months. I re-painted the whole truck, installed back up camera, in dash gps and almost done with setting up the back. I've got a bunch to do still, but pretty happy with how it's turning out so far.


Wow that is probably the best looking inside of a plumbers van I have seen so far. I can't even see the floor, inside the Chevy express van we work out of.


----------



## Qplumb

Thanks! It was a lot of work but worth it.


----------



## chonkie

Nice ... kinda reminds me of a Nascar rig.


----------



## Nathan901

Immaculate.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

NICE!!!! Is that rubber floor tiles???


----------



## Qplumb

They are some kind of pvc/rubber mix. About 1/4" thick, really heavy duty. You have to use a hammer to lock them together.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

Qplumb said:


> They are some kind of pvc/rubber mix. About 1/4" thick, really heavy duty. You have to use a hammer to lock them together.


Thought about something like that for my box truck.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Qplumb said:


> I'm new, first post after intro. I've been working on this truck for a couple months. I re-painted the whole truck, installed back up camera, in dash gps and almost done with setting up the back. I've got a bunch to do still, but pretty happy with how it's turning out so far.


Hey! You took my idea...:whistling2: alright I guess we have the same taste. I was planning on doing same floor tiles with my company colors as well. Looks great. How do you like that cutaway overall?


----------



## saysflushable

Qplumb said:


> I'm new, first post after intro. I've been working on this truck for a couple months. I re-painted the whole truck, installed back up camera, in dash gps and almost done with setting up the back. I've got a bunch to do still, but pretty happy with how it's turning out so far.


 I was thinking NASCAR rig as well. I think your truck is cleaner then my kitchen.


----------



## Redwood

chonkie said:


> Nice ... kinda reminds me of a Nascar rig.


Except they'd have black and white checkers...:laughing:

Top Self Rig for sure.... Drool....


----------



## tims007

Qplumb said:


> I'm new, first post after intro. I've been working on this truck for a couple months. I re-painted the whole truck, installed back up camera, in dash gps and almost done with setting up the back. I've got a bunch to do still, but pretty happy with how it's turning out so far.


what brand racks are those.. i need them


----------



## Qplumb

Most all is custom built. The blue bins are from global industrial. The two metal shelves are from home depot, 24" x 60"
the shelf in the middle with the red Milwaukee parts cases I built using 3/4" cabinet grade plywood & aluminum rods that act as a lip to keep then from falling out but also allowing them to come out easily.


----------



## tims007

Thought so but I had to make sure.. i have those milwaukie boxes and i love them and want to find a shelving system that will hold them like that ..


----------



## mpm

Upgraded two pick up trucks to utility beds. One GMC with an 8' bed and an F350 diesel with 9' bed. I drive the F350, best work truck I've ever owned...


----------



## Sterling_Craft

2010 E350 with an Aerocell SRW body.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Put a dewalt tools box in , moved all tools into it, now side bins have more room


----------



## GREENPLUM

Organization attempt


----------



## Snowyman800

GREENPLUM said:


> Put a dewalt tools box in , moved all tools into it, now side bins have more room


Navien!! I don't know if you do residential or commercial but almost every house we remodel or new home we do, we at least one, if not several to meet the demand, 240A's. They're quite spiffy. I would also like to see how you have the side bins organized too. If possible. We have the same style truck.


----------



## Snowyman800

If possible, I'd like to see pictures of how other people have their trucks organized like GREENPLUM's. We have the same style truck and I feel like we can never really get it organized. The problem is that my boss has downsized from a much larger truck that finally died. Even after tossing a bunch of stuff, it's still packed to the brim. He's going to be building an actual shop on his property soon, though. So that might help with organization by letting us have somewhere to store all the excess material. Most of it ends up on our truck and has nowhere to go. I say we buy a semi and drive that everywhere. A rolling supply store. My kind of truck.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Finally got my truck all lettered. I put new all terrain tires. The roof rack I purchased off of a buddy of mine.


----------



## plumberkc

Dpeckplb said:


> Finally got my truck all lettered. I put new all terrain tires. The roof rack I purchased off of a buddy of mine.


What type of agriculture work are you doing?


----------



## Dpeckplb

plumberkc said:


> What type of agriculture work are you doing?


Mainly live stock water systems. I also have done some different stainless lines for a project at the university which they were testing medication and vitamins in the watering systems. I enjoy that stuff, it's a nice break from the everyday house plumbing.


----------



## chonkie

Got her loaded down for the first time.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

chonkie said:


> Got her loaded down for the first time.


you got plenty of room left..for a roll of TP...LOL
just hope you dont get a flat tire and need to get to the jack...


----------



## chonkie

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you got plenty of room left..for a roll of TP...LOL
> just hope you dont get a flat tire and need to get to the jack...


TP is located in the driver side rear door pocket. Jack is in between rear seats under a plastic cover. The truck is sans w/h's and tidied up again.


----------



## GREENPLUM

chonkie said:


> Got her loaded down for the first time.


Looks very professional  

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark

I am getting my 1997 box truck repaired this week so We finally got our 2006 14 foot U-haul box van loaded and on the 
road 

...with the granny box over the cab it has more room in it than I realized.....

I am carrying 3 standard heaters and a 50 powervent unit inside and I think I could lay a mat on the floor and sleep it it there is so much extra room 

this week is the shake down run for it and many of the parts drawers still need to be filled ....but the shelves have so much extra room I dont know what I am gonna throw on them yet..

the ramp is ok but I would prefer a lift gate

its still better than a common van





https://goo.gl/photos/2URKv4rt377sB56K6

https://goo.gl/photos/vdqFYnz3499ZGzxr8

https://goo.gl/photos/YPEBBmDDgHYX4HcZ8


----------



## Roto-Rooter

Mark,
Your in plumbing I'm in Sewer Cleaning.
You have a nice setup. I like my Box truck for the room also. It is a 1997 F Series 7.3 Powerstroke. I sure like the diesel in the winter. Can let it run all day long and have somewhere warm to get in if needed


----------



## Master Mark

Roto-Rooter said:


> Mark,
> Your in plumbing I'm in Sewer Cleaning.
> You have a nice setup. I like my Box truck for the room also. It is a 1997 F Series 7.3 Powerstroke. I sure like the diesel in the winter. Can let it run all day long and have somewhere warm to get in if needed



The only issue with the truck is I am spoiled with a lift gate and the ramp seems to bother my knees straining to get old heaters up the ramp... On an icy day this could really cause you some damage on that ramp with a heavy losd. 

I hate to do it but I will probably end up throwing a tommy gate on it some day


----------



## Roto-Rooter

I know you can't see it in the picture but I have the Tommygate on mine and it is the only way to go


----------



## Florida Plumber

Here is the start to my truck setup, I work for a company so I don't need to much back there right now.


----------



## Tango

Here’s my service van. Back in April 2017 when I passed my masters/contractor exam and paid my licences I bought this beat up 2003 GMC 5.3L savana 350 000 kms for the price of of 1900$

I had 1400$ left in my bank account at that point. I got a job with a terrible employer for 5 weeks renovating school washrooms. I shut up and endured his tantrums, his nonsense and hack work.

I saved my paychecks got a few calls after work, week ends and and luckily full 2 weeks as all contractors were closed for the vacations. I saved my money there too. 

When I got laid off I fixed a lot of mechanical problems in the engine compartment. I completely had to rebuild the bottom quarter panels, bottom of the doors and rocker panels, the whole underneath was gone rotted through. It took me 3 months to redo the bodywork and paint while preparing my website during the evening and attending 1-2 calls a week.

Every call I went to with the money gained that day I would reinvest to purchase a little more materials. Then better equipment and specialty tools. Now this what I have. It still needs work...

I won’t wrap the truck as its money wasted as the van may die anytime. I have small magnets with my company name. Mandatory name and organisation logo, my lettering is a little too small. The important thing is it looks clean.


I’ve been building shelves which is not easy when the truck is warped, nothing is straight to work with. I’ve installed unpick-able locks under the armor plate. Plywood behind the windows. I put motion sensors hidden in the trees on each side of the van with the receptor chime in my bedroom for when I sleep. I park my daily driver in front of the van. I will be installing dead switches shortly.

I keep everything organized as I need a bunch load of parts for different residential issues and it wouldn't fit otherwise.


----------



## 5onthefloor

My old service van had wood shelves I built and installed myself. They were a tad heavier than metal but WAY quieter. I painted them primer gray so it added some reflectivity with out going with white where you can see how dirty those shelves will get. Nice setup!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

I didn't want to spend a lot of money and time to make the shelving look really nice, but functional. I had to build these between jobs and the van is old, its not like I'm going to have it for the next 10 years, I wish! It'll have to come down when I get another used truck. I can't see myself spending 40-50 grand on a new high top van. I'd be working just to pay the loan. 

I'll try to fix the air conditioning in the spring and this van is 4x4, Amazing grip in the snow!!

I do love side doors on both sides, The passenger side is where I keep my drain cleaning equipment and parts I use less often as its the side in the snowbank or the curb side in the summer where you can twist an ankle.

I keep cleaning spray, paper towels, a tiny broom, and garbage bags. Women are really impressed when I put on my indoor shoes(like 40 times a day), I leave the area all cleaned up. I get brownie points for that!


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I had a GMC Passenger Van like that back in the early 80's 
I did the same thing putting Plywood up over the windows then building the shelves, I used Uni strut to build the frame then plywood for shelves,
the thing about Uni strut is you get a lot of holes to fasten other things to


----------



## Florida Plumber

Tango said:


> Here’s my service van. Back in April 2017 when I passed my masters/contractor exam and paid my licences I bought this beat up 2003 GMC 5.3L savana 350 000 kms for the price of of 1900$
> 
> I had 1400$ left in my bank account at that point. I got a job with a terrible employer for 5 weeks renovating school washrooms. I shut up and endured his tantrums, his nonsense and hack work.
> 
> I saved my paychecks got a few calls after work, week ends and and luckily full 2 weeks as all contractors were closed for the vacations. I saved my money there too.
> 
> When I got laid off I fixed a lot of mechanical problems in the engine compartment. I completely had to rebuild the bottom quarter panels, bottom of the doors and rocker panels, the whole underneath was gone rotted through. It took me 3 months to redo the bodywork and paint while preparing my website during the evening and attending 1-2 calls a week.
> 
> Every call I went to with the money gained that day I would reinvest to purchase a little more materials. Then better equipment and specialty tools. Now this what I have. It still needs work...
> 
> I won’t wrap the truck as its money wasted as the van may die anytime. I have small magnets with my company name. Mandatory name and organisation logo, my lettering is a little too small. The important thing is it looks clean.
> 
> 
> I’ve been building shelves which is not easy when the truck is warped, nothing is straight to work with. I’ve installed unpick-able locks under the armor plate. Plywood behind the windows. I put motion sensors hidden in the trees on each side of the van with the receptor chime in my bedroom for when I sleep. I park my daily driver in front of the van. I will be installing dead switches shortly.
> 
> I keep everything organized as I need a bunch load of parts for different residential issues and it wouldn't fit otherwise.


Great looking setup! Like how you put the slip joint nuts in the toolbox.


----------



## Tango

Florida Plumber said:


> Great looking setup! Like how you put the slip joint nuts in the toolbox.


Thanks! That's one thing that was a peeve of mine in my employers trucks everything was placed in a single bin. We were 6 guys using a cube van and I used that truck only a couple of time. Trying to find and rummage though a mixed bin of assortment of parts to figure out he didn't have it. Then he would throw a tantrum that he had to go to the supply house to get a 3$ part. We he had to try and work on something else and he would throw another fit because the job was slow going:wallbash:! When he got back he'd buy only 1!!

Its funny they are supposedly a professional company and they never have what you need, always waiting on parts. I call it the cheapness disease! Worse than a drug addiction!


As I'm on my own, I have more than I need in case I scrap a part while I'm installing it. I have every combination possible even if I might never use them. I love to have options when space is tight or encounter difficult situations. I charge those parts so I don't need to be cheap. I never have to go to a supply house in the middle of a job unless someone wants a designer spout. 

People will remember that for a decade if you go shopping on their time and they will complain to whom ever listens!" You can learn a lot by just listening." (Quote from my favorite book)


----------



## MACPLUMB777

The first truck that I was assigned when went from apprentice to journeyman
I spent slow times at work going though and had a place for everthing and 
everthing in its place, I even took plastic milk cartons cut a hole in the side to put my copper fittings in and stored under the front seats,

The boss knew that if he needed some Repair part I could tell him in a minute 
if I had it, 
one time went on a small job for a lady she was so impressed that I had so much stuff on a little short body Chevy truck, she had me doing all kinds of work for her that day, called the shop and had a new toilet,and other parts 
that I didn't carry but I ended up doing about 6 or 8 hours work for her from snaking drains, replacing faucets, the wall mount kind with the frozen 1/2"
galv.nipples when ever I needed any small parts I could get it out of my truck


----------



## Dpeckplb

Made the big jump today of ordering a 2019 Ford f-450 with a 16' custom fiberglass service box. The box comes with a 10 year warranty. Going to be a long 4 months.


----------



## CaptainBob

Wow, sounds nice. Please posts pics when you get it. What is the price tag?


----------



## Dpeckplb

CaptainBob said:


> Wow, sounds nice. Please posts pics when you get it. What is the price tag?


Not too sure on the final number yet, still getting my ducks in a row for the box but looking like it'll be probably around 65,000. I'm just tired of loosing the truck for repairs. As we all know that if these trucks aren't headed down the road we aren't making money.


----------



## Spacepirate

I got a new Transit 350 medium roof 3 weeks ago and already have 750 miles on it. I love it. I'm 6'1 and me and my brother have no trouble standing in it.
It was ordered for a road crew and so it came with a lot of neat features. Also sat on the dealers lot for 170 days so they came 8k of msrp so I paid under 40k for everything including extended 7 year warranty.
Rear heat and air conditioning.
Leather front heated power seats both passenger and driver with lumbar control.
Backup alarm.
Sirius satellite radio.
Gps tracking in case truck is stolen i can actually go online anytime and check my trucks location.
Anti Theft alarm
Passive anti theft immobilization. If you dont have a coded key the engine wont start.
Upfitter switches for emergency lighting which i will eventually be putting on.
Engine Block heater.
Im pretty happy with it and i will be building some shelves pretty soon. Im working out of a pack rat and a couple of large buckets right now.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Dpeckplb said:


> Not too sure on the final number yet, still getting my ducks in a row for the box but looking like it'll be probably around 65,000. I'm just tired of loosing the truck for repairs. As we all know that if these trucks aren't headed down the road we aren't making money.


Went in to the dealer today to finalize the order for the new truck. On the weekend they picked up a 2014 Chassis cab truck that other than being a crew cab is exactly the same as I'm going to order. So tomorrow I'm going to talk numbers on it. They let me bring it for an overnight test drive to see how it'll work for me. I was able to fit everything from my van in it and the truck is only probably 1/2 full.

The truck is a 2014 ford F-550 4X4 diesel with 85,000km(52,000mi) with an 12' aluminum enclosed service box.


----------



## CaptainBob

Sounds like a nice rig. I'm sure you will save $20,000-$30,000 or more buying a used one. However instead of starting new you are 52,000 miles closer to it giving you the problems that made you want to get a new truck in the first place.


----------



## Tango

My reasoning buying a new van of what 45 000$ dollar or something is a bit on the nonsense for me. That means you have to find a lot of work to pay it off. 

What are the monthly payments? 700$/month plus 200$/month insurance? That would mean I'd have to do 10 service jobs a month to pay for that thing.


Unless I have big business and lots of money coming in I'll buy used. However I'm a little anxious when the major problems come a long, I won't find another van like mine that have side doors on both sides and being an AWD/4x4.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> My reasoning buying a new van of what 45 000$ dollar or something is a bit on the nonsense for me. That means you have to find a lot of work to pay it off.
> 
> What are the monthly payments? 700$/month plus 200$/month insurance? That would mean I'd have to do 10 service jobs a month to pay for that thing.
> 
> 
> Unless I have big business and lots of money coming in I'll buy used. However I'm a little anxious when the major problems come a long, I won't find another van like mine that have side doors on both sides and being an AWD/4x4.


That's the kicker I like not having payments. I now do new construction work for 5 contractors so not having a reliable or big enough truck incase I have to transport tubs and load up for a new house. Won't last very long with the builders if I miss days or get there late due to having a breakdown.

I have done the math and the payments are well in my comfort zone so might as well upgrade. I like you have every square foot of wall space on a extended van full as well as a false floor for extra storage. 



CaptainBob said:


> Sounds like a nice rig. I'm sure you will save $20,000-$30,000 or more buying a used one. However instead of starting new you are 52,000 miles closer to it giving you the problems that made you want to get a new truck in the first place.


The truck has a balance of warranty for another 2 years. The guy who had it before purchased it. It just had a new turbo installed under warranty. I just specked out the truck on the ford website, the chassis alone was over $80,000.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> The truck has a balance of warranty for another 2 years. The guy who had it before purchased it. It just had a new turbo installed under warranty. I just specked out the truck on the ford website, the chassis alone was over $80,000.


It's great if you can afford it. I wish I had a high top van with side doors.(I don't think high tops have any side doors).


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> It's great if you can afford it. I wish I had a high top van with side doors.(I don't think high tops have any side doors).


Unfortunately that's one of the reasons I went with this truck. I wanted something tall enough to stand up in as well as 4x4 due to mud and snow. 

How long have you been in business?


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> Unfortunately that's one of the reasons I went with this truck. I wanted something tall enough to stand up in as well as 4x4 due to mud and snow.
> 
> How long have you been in business?


Tomorrow will be 1 year!


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Tomorrow will be 1 year!


Well congrats.


----------



## Tango

Thank you!


----------



## Spacepirate

Yeah i love my new transit but before i was driving a 1993 econoline with an inline 6. My dad bought it new in 1993. Almost 190k miles That sucker can tow but she feels like she is going to explode if you start driving at 65 miles per hour. It was just too difficult to keep up with modern traffic. It was getting hard to merge on the turnpike and highways. 
I hate having that payment but its totally worth it. I also was in need of a daily driver type vehicle so this doubles as my grocery getter. I have a 67 mustang but i really only drive it to car shows and maybe to the tennis court. 
The reason i wanted the new 350 was to get a trailer jetter which i'm excited about getting. I'm hoping i can really tap into some heavy commercial and storm drain cleaning.


----------



## CaptainBob

Sounds like a nice rig, guessing you saved $5000-$10000 by buying that one that was ordered and not purchased. Nothing like a nice truck when you put on lots of miles.


----------



## Spacepirate

PHP:







CaptainBob said:


> Sounds like a nice rig, guessing you saved $5000-$10000 by buying that one that was ordered and not purchased. Nothing like a nice truck when you put on lots of miles.


Yeah the road crew that ordered it never picked them up. Dealer came 8k off There was 2 other 350s there as well. 
What road crew needs leather seats and sirius satellite radio?


----------



## Dpeckplb

Spacepirate said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the road crew that ordered it never picked them up. Dealer came 8k off There was 2 other 350s there as well.
> What road crew needs leather seats and sirius satellite radio?


Supervisors. lol


----------



## goeswiththeflow

CaptainBob said:


> Sounds like a nice rig. I'm sure you will save $20,000-$30,000 or more buying a used one. However instead of starting new you are 52,000 miles closer to it giving you the problems that made you want to get a new truck in the first place.


With a Ford I'd say that he is 0 miles closer to it giving him problems. I have an 06 F350 and I have never put so much into repairs in a vehicle in my life, starting at about 50,000 miles. I'll never buy a Ford again. By comparison I have a Honda that is older, with twice the miles, and I haven't spent 1/4 on repairs on that as I have on the Ford. Fords are not built to last.


----------



## Spacepirate

goeswiththeflow said:


> With a Ford I'd say that he is 0 miles closer to it giving him problems. I have an 06 F350 and I have never put so much into repairs in a vehicle in my life, starting at about 50,000 miles. I'll never buy a Ford again. By comparison I have a Honda that is older, with twice the miles, and I haven't spent 1/4 on repairs on that as I have on the Ford. Fords are not built to last.


I'm a ford guy. 
You know the saying. If you live by the ford you die by the ford:biggrin:

Our whole fleet is ford i've never had any major issues except for a coilpack going out once and regular wear and tear.
We have 2 e250s
2 ford 350 transits
1967 mustang (My car) My 67 is bulletproof on maintenance .


----------



## Dpeckplb

goeswiththeflow said:


> With a Ford I'd say that he is 0 miles closer to it giving him problems. I have an 06 F350 and I have never put so much into repairs in a vehicle in my life, starting at about 50,000 miles. I'll never buy a Ford again. By comparison I have a Honda that is older, with twice the miles, and I haven't spent 1/4 on repairs on that as I have on the Ford. Fords are not built to last.


This sums up my last three weeks.....


----------



## Dpeckplb

Here’s the truck I’m going to work out the particulars on tomorrow. 2011 Ford F-450 Diesel. 16’ aluminum box.


----------



## Fatpat

That’s a beast deck!


----------



## Tango

Safety inspection every year?


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Safety inspection every year?


Yes, In Ontario I have had to have one done on my van too. Depends on what mood your local licensing office and MTO officer is in. For 3 years I didn't require it then the MTO stopped me in the van and demanded that I needed an annual. He let me go with a warning as long as I produced an annual safety certificate with in a week. It's the governments way to tax the working man to death to support the lazy....


----------



## Tango

In Quebec a big truck like the dualy in your picture needs an annual safety check at a mandated place. My old boss said they always found something and obviously they had mechanics to take your money. Legit safety repairs I doubt it.

I once bought a 4runner that was sitting a while. I had to go for a safety and I didn't pass because the windshield washer was not spraying at the right spot. Only an inch from factory specs. I had to pay 90$ plus 15% tax to bring it again. Then they said I had a licence plate bulb that was burned another 90$ plus 15% tax to bring it again another day. I went there 5 times! I was about to... use your imagination.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> In Quebec a big truck like the dualy in your picture needs an annual safety check at a mandated place. My old boss said they always found something and obviously they had mechanics to take your money. Legit safety repairs I doubt it.
> 
> I once bought a 4runner that was sitting a while. I had to go for a safety and I didn't pass because the windshield washer was not spraying at the right spot. Only an inch from factory specs. I had to pay 90$ plus 15% tax to bring it again. Then they said I had a licence plate bulb that was burned another 90$ plus 15% tax to bring it again another day. I went there 5 times! I was about to... use your imagination.


Here as long as they are a certified shop they can preform a safety. A good friend of mine bought a mechanic shop. He isn't like most that stops at the first thing he finds. He will go over it top to bottom the first time. From my experience running the big truck and having everything needed and not running to the supplier 3 times a day it will offset the cost of repairs fuel.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Over 30 plus years of working and running just about every kind of truck
Chevy,Dodge,Ford,GMC,
and 88 1 Ton Toyota pickup, which my Co, paid for me
now running a 2008 GMC Sierra 1500, started with a early 60's Ford van's
then every thing else they all had there good points and bad,
though the 70's mostly worked out of Fords 72's, 74's, & 79's stick shifts and
Automatics
and a 1975 Chevy short body 290 6 Cyl 3 speed in which I carried the most products in, a couple of 69 GMC, and Chevy van's which I owned


----------



## Alan

I bought a crew cab Nissan frontier for the family in 2011 and I love it. I looked around a bit at work vans and things, but i've been in a truck every day since I started plumbing, so I wasn't ready to make the jump into a van yet. Someday it will happen i'm sure. In the meantime I picked up the full size Nissan. The Titan gets pretty horrible fuel mileage, but it's a good looking truck.

I scored a rack today for it. Used @ $250 was quite a steal considering how long i've been trying to find one that will fit. Most of the guys selling these racks are 8 footers and the things are made for chevy or ford. Plus it beats the $600-$800 i'd pay for a brand new one.

Now I can REALLY go to work. :biggrin:

Next on the list is high side boxes.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Just went and signed the paperwork for the new truck. I should hopefully have it for the beginning of next week. They are just safetying it and fixing a few things on it that I requested they repair. So tomorrow I'm planning on getting started on building the shelves for it after I'm done my service calls. All in all I don't know how guys can stand to work out of pickup trucks. It has driven me crazy trying to find stuff that's buried on the bottom.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Here’s the rough prints for the design of shelves for the new truck. I’m designing it similar to how I had my step van when I worked for a decent sized company, tools on the passenger side and materials on the driver side. For now I’m building everything out of plywood and eventually once I get the truck fine tuned I’ll build shelves out of aluminum. 
I got two of the shelves for the blue bins and one of the carry all’s shelves about 3/4 done. I need to cut two more pieces but it was too late out of respect for the neighbours. Not bad for 4 hours and no hydro. 
Basically my plan is to make this truck box last me for at least 15 years. With the mileage and age of the truck I’ll be happy if I get 5 years out of it then I’ll hopefully be in a position to build a brand new chassis.


----------



## Mikeob1998

Stared a new job about two months ago. What do you think about the way I set up the van, I’m sure you’ve never seen someone block the side cargo door with an additional shelf!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayside500

you have a drain machine on the passenger seat ?????

smells like money i guess


----------



## The Dane

Mikeob1998 said:


> Stared a new job about two months ago. What do you think about the way I set up the van, I’m sure you’ve never seen someone block the side cargo door with an additional shelf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like an organized mess. The shelf blocking the side door is not a bad idea but I'm 6'6" so I'm not crawling all the way back in that van. I can reach everything from the doors. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

Mikeob1998 said:


> Stared a new job about two months ago. What do you think about the way I set up the van, I’m sure you’ve never seen someone block the side cargo door with an additional shelf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s really dangerous to have heavy unsecured items in the cab. In an accident they’ll be flying and can do major bodily harm to you.


----------



## Mikeob1998

Debo22 said:


> That’s really dangerous to have heavy unsecured items in the cab. In an accident they’ll be flying and can do major bodily harm to you.




That’s a good point I think I’ll move a few things around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> That’s really dangerous to have heavy unsecured items in the cab. In an accident they’ll be flying and can do major bodily harm to you.





Mikeob1998 said:


> That’s a good point I think I’ll move a few things around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to chew your butt but to think safety...If you have an accident with your van and it causes bodily harm to others or an accident on the highway for example there will be a police investigation and the blame will be put on you. Jail and huge fines are a reality.


I also suggest you keep the cab closed off with thick or appropriate material. You don't want a 60 pound vise flying by your head and possibly killing you in a roll over. It happened to me, 2-3 barrel rolls while towing another truck in winter. The vise and other heavy metal objects literally crashed by my face in mid air. That was a lesson learned!


----------



## Tango

Mikeob1998 said:


> Stared a new job about two months ago. What do you think about the way I set up the van, I’m sure you’ve never seen someone block the side cargo door with an additional shelf!



Check out my van, shelves on both sides. Yes I have an ultra rare 8 door AWD van!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

could be used for todays youth too......


----------



## Master Mark

Tango.. here is a picture of the stair cat you passed on in Buffalo....

and the back of my work truck....


https://photos.app.goo.gl/6sqSn4UrCfnRddVT7


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> Tango.. here is a picture of the stair cat you passed on in Buffalo....
> 
> and the back of my work truck....
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/6sqSn4UrCfnRddVT7


My oh my that's a big truck. Tell me how you go in and out to get stuff with the deck that high? 

For example today I had to grab stuff from the van at least 10 times. I only had to open side of back doors to get things. Do you raise and lower that ramp 10 times a day and open the huge door each time?

By the was I didn't really pass on the staircat, the guy didn't want to sell it to me!! I even offered full price and he ignored me. Grrrrr.


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> Tango.. here is a picture of the stair cat you passed on in Buffalo....
> 
> and the back of my work truck....
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/6sqSn4UrCfnRddVT7


Well sir, here's my CAT on the staircat. This is a true stair cat :biggrin: Take that!! :devil3:I bet you can't top that!

.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> My oh my that's a big truck. Tell me how you go in and out to get stuff with the deck that high?
> 
> For example today I had to grab stuff from the van at least 10 times. I only had to open side of back doors to get things. Do you raise and lower that ramp 10 times a day and open the huge door each time?
> 
> By the was I didn't really pass on the staircat, the guy didn't want to sell it to me!! I even offered full price and he ignored me. Grrrrr.



I normally just put the gate half way up and just work it like tall stairs.... its no ta problem.... The box trucks are 10,000% more efficient than a van or pick up truck--- they are big but they make life easy...


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

Master Mark said:


> I normally just put the gate half way up and just work it like tall stairs.... its no ta problem.... The box trucks are 10,000% more efficient than a van or pick up truck--- they are big but they make life easy...


I always liked the stepvan 




 :biggrin:


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

I had a 1980 with chrome rims, a 20 gal LP tank under the right skirt, and a
4500 watt gas Generator under the left skirt that powered fluorescent lights
and Electric outlets above the both work benches, left and right in front of the shelving, Security Fencing behind seats with pass through gate, 
I could run my Spartan 1065 with 125' cable off Gen, without losing the lights
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

Sup plumbers
Pretty stoaked that there’s a plumbing form with legitimate plumbers and not just folks talking the doo.
Who else is proud of their setup?!
Show it off here!


----------



## skoronesa

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Sup plumbers
> Pretty stoaked that there’s a plumbing form with legitimate plumbers and not just folks talking the doo.
> Who else is proud of their setup?!
> Show it off here!
> View attachment 131324
> 
> View attachment 131323
> 
> View attachment 131325



Don't let customers see that!!!


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

skoronesa said:


> Don't let customers see that!!!


Lol why not?


----------



## skoronesa

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Lol why not?


It doesn't fit the stereotype of a plumber in most people's minds. I've seen/heard it happen. We get a new van or two once a year, gets kitted out nice. While it's still clean and organized there are always comments from customers if they see inside.

Similar to how some customers react when they get a young plumber instead of an old one.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

skoronesa said:


> It doesn't fit the stereotype of a plumber in most people's minds. I've seen/heard it happen. We get a new van or two once a year, gets kitted out nice. While it's still clean and organized there are always comments from customers if they see inside.
> 
> Similar to how some customers react when they get a young plumber instead of an old one.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I can see that with the “young plumber”


----------



## skoronesa

Every once in a while I get a new toolbag and some people will ask me how many years I've been with the company. Then I get to remind them I was at their house X months ago, and X years ago, and at their last house! 

You can watch the embarrassment flash across their face, followed by a brain fart, then the gears slowly turning, and if they're lucky, the right file is found in that set of cabinets.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

skoronesa said:


> Every once in a while I get a new toolbag and some people will ask me how many years I've been with the company. Then I get to remind them I was at their house X months ago, and X years ago, and at their last house!
> 
> You can watch the embarrassment flash across their face, followed by a brain fart, then the gears slowly turning, and if they're lucky, the right file is found in that set of cabinets.


 Is that how you landed your pornstar title? 😂


----------



## skoronesa

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Is that how you landed your pornstar title? 😂


That was a previous job. Try as I might, I still get older everyday.


----------



## Tango

I agree keep those doors closed, people will think you are overcharging them. A lot of people think we are as low as garbage pickers.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I agree keep those doors closed, people will think you are overcharging them. A lot of people think we are as low as garbage pickers.


Have I shown you my boat?

Flat rate guys; "This is the price you'll pay and not a penny more!".


----------



## skoronesa

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Is that how you landed your pornstar title? 😂


I don't drive a Jeep


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

skoronesa said:


> I don't drive a Jeep


🤦‍♂️


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> I agree keep those doors closed, people will think you are overcharging them. A lot of people think we are as low as garbage pickers.



If they look into the back of my truck, usually they are impressed with the amount of stuff I have
packed in the 14 footer box.... nothing looks clean or new just like the truck..... but as some have
said to me ---- lord , you have a whole workshop back here....

Also, The people that think you are as low as garbage pickers probably have a college degree that they 
hope and pray that Biden erases and cancels for them..... Their is nothing smarter than getting 200k in debt 
and the only thing you have to show for it is a social studies degree in something like "African studies"...LOL
Somehow this gives them the right to look down on EVERYONE these days including me and you.... 
even though I might be debt free and have more money in my wallet than they have in the bank......lol


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

Master Mark said:


> If they look into the back of my truck, usually they are impressed with the amount of stuff I have
> packed in the 14 footer box.... nothing looks clean or new just like the truck..... but as some have
> said to me ---- lord , you have a whole workshop back here....
> 
> Also, The people that think you are as low as garbage pickers probably have a college degree that they
> hope and pray that Biden erases and cancels for them..... Their is nothing smarter than getting 200k in debt
> and the only thing you have to show for it is a social studies degree in something like "African studies"...LOL
> Somehow this gives them the right to look down on EVERYONE these days including me and you....
> even though I might be debt free and have more money in my wallet than they have in the bank......lol


I have whitenessed one guy out of thousands that openly saw this way, but most people don’t IMO
And I have to disagree with the “overcharge” statement… folks are stoaked when they see our setup and if you read my intro on here they actually are telling me I’m one of the most affordable licensed plumbers that’s quoting them. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## sparky

Plumb N Plumber said:


> I have whitenessed one guy out of thousands that openly saw this way, but most people don’t IMO
> And I have to disagree with the “overcharge” statement… folks are stoaked when they see our setup and if you read my intro on here they actually are telling me I’m one of the most affordable licensed plumbers that’s quoting them. 🤷‍♂️


Very good, A lot of it depends on your area in the country, don't worry about it and be glad they're like that


----------



## skoronesa

Plumb N Plumber said:


> I have whitenessed one guy out of thousands that openly saw this way, but most people don’t IMO
> And I have to disagree with the “overcharge” statement… folks are stoaked when they see our setup and if you read my intro on here they actually are telling me I’m one of the most affordable licensed plumbers that’s quoting them. 🤷‍♂️


That's great and all, but without that context it can, and does sometimes look bad.

Like the used car salesman who has a shiny new boat. He shouldn't put a picture of it on his desk for customers to see.


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> If they look into the back of my truck, usually they are impressed with the amount of stuff I have
> packed in the 14 footer box.... nothing looks clean or new just like the truck..... but as some have
> said to me ---- lord , you have a whole workshop back here....
> 
> Also, The people that think you are as low as garbage pickers probably have a college degree that they
> hope and pray that Biden erases and cancels for them..... Their is nothing smarter than getting 200k in debt
> and the only thing you have to show for it is a social studies degree in something like "African studies"...LOL
> Somehow this gives them the right to look down on EVERYONE these days including me and you....
> even though I might be debt free and have more money in my wallet than they have in the bank......lol


My van is packed tight and those who want to look are amazed how much is needed.

I've had high money makers make comments of the high rate, whatever theyr'e not the only ones allowed to make money. All they have to do is hire a cheaper company who'll leave on their dirty boots.


----------



## Tango

On many occasions I hide my die cast that's on my van's dash.


----------



## dhal22

skoronesa said:


> Every once in a while I get a new toolbag and some people will ask me how many years I've been with the company. Then I get to remind them I was at their house X months ago, and X years ago, and at their last house!
> 
> You can watch the embarrassment flash across their face, followed by a brain fart, then the gears slowly turning, and if they're lucky, the right file is found in that set of cabinets.


Their last house and the house before that in some cases. Or their new house (and their new spouse), the ex's house (and their new spouse) and their kid's house(s).


----------



## Dpeckplb

I don’t so much get the customers saying stuff about my new truck. It’s always the contractors. Everyone of them scoffs when you get something new. Our rates went up January 1st as did all plumbers in my area, now I get the comment oh if you didn’t buy all that equipment or the new truck your rates could have stayed the same.


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> I don’t so much get the customers saying stuff about my new truck. It’s always the contractors. Everyone of them scoffs when you get something new. Our rates went up January 1st as did all plumbers in my area, now I get the comment oh if you didn’t buy all that equipment or the new truck your rates could have stayed the same.


I think excavation equipment is foreign enough to most people they aren't used to seeing it in any one condition. Most people could tell that my 2014 E-250 is much newer than my 2006 just from the design styling. Also, it seems excavators hold up better than most on the road vehicles.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> I don’t so much get the customers saying stuff about my new truck. It’s always the contractors. Everyone of them scoffs when you get something new. Our rates went up January 1st as did all plumbers in my area, now I get the comment oh if you didn’t buy all that equipment or the new truck your rates could have stayed the same.


Can you elaborate on how much you went up vs what you were charging???


----------



## Dpeckplb

sparky said:


> Can you elaborate on how much you went up vs what you were charging???


I went up 10$/hr. Going rate in the area was $105.00 for a service call and $85/hr after the first hour. Went up to 115/95.
Excavation rates went up too, fuel, insurance, maintenance parts, oil/grease all have increased 30-45% since last January.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

Dpeckplb said:


> I went up 10$/hr. Going rate in the area was $105.00 for a service call and $85/hr after the first hour. Went up to 115/95.
> Excavation rates went up too, fuel, insurance, maintenance parts, oil/grease all have increased 30-45% since last January.


Dude
If you are a licensed and insured plumber, that’s WAYYY to cheap. From Florida-Georgia-Utah-Colorado 
Everywhere I’ve worked is pushing $250-$480 a Billable hour

billable hour = time performing job, not time to get materials, time to diagnose, time to talk to customer and time to clean up.
Garbage disposal is quoted at 1 billable hour
A water heater is 3-4 billable hours 

idk how Canada is, but the states are prime


----------



## Dpeckplb

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Dude
> If you are a licensed and insured plumber, that’s WAYYY to cheap. From Florida-Georgia-Utah-Colorado
> Everywhere I’ve worked is pushing $250-$480 a Billable hour
> 
> billable hour = time performing job, not time to get materials, time to diagnose, time to talk to customer and time to clean up.
> Garbage disposal is quoted at 1 billable hour
> A water heater is 3-4 billable hours
> 
> idk how Canada is, but the states are prime


You go to the more metro areas like toronto, ottawa, london. Us county guys can’t charge that or we won’t be busy. There’s a couple guys that charge that in the county here but of course they don’t have repeat customers. They’re like a one shot deal then the people realize how much extra they spent.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

Dpeckplb said:


> I went up 10$/hr. Going rate in the area was $105.00 for a service call and $85/hr after the first hour. Went up to 115/95.
> Excavation rates went up too, fuel, insurance, maintenance parts, oil/grease all have increased 30-45% since last January.


Dude
If you are a licensed and insured plumber, that’s WAYYY to cheap. From Florida-Georgia-Utah-Colorado 
Everywhere I’ve worked is pushing $250-$480 a Billable hour

billable hour = time performing job, not time to get materials, time to diagnose, time to talk to customer and time to clean up.
Garbage disposal is quoted at 1 billable hour
A water heater is 3-4 billable hours 

idk how Canada is, but the states are prime


Dpeckplb said:


> You go to the more metro areas like toronto, ottawa, london. Us county guys can’t charge that or we won’t be busy. There’s a couple guys that charge that in the county here but of course they don’t have repeat customers. They’re like a one shot deal then the people realize how much extra they spent.


Hey if it works for you then rock on brotha


----------



## Dpeckplb




----------



## Tango

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Dude
> If you are a licensed and insured plumber, that’s WAYYY to cheap. From Florida-Georgia-Utah-Colorado
> Everywhere I’ve worked is pushing $250-$480 a Billable hour
> 
> billable hour = time performing job, not time to get materials, time to diagnose, time to talk to customer and time to clean up.
> Garbage disposal is quoted at 1 billable hour
> A water heater is 3-4 billable hours
> 
> idk how Canada is, but the states are prime


In the big cities in his province they have to compete with 250+ other companies plus 1000 unlicensed plumbers, hacks and fake companies. My first year I got a call to unclog a drain and the previous hack put 2 bottle of draoo in the main line and put expanding foam in the floor drain, collected the money and disapeared. I got caught in the mix the customer was a durka and didn't want to pay the bill...

I just redid one job last week from a fake plumbing company. The woman called at what she thought was a plumbing company, she wasn't so sure about him and he seemed like he didn't know what he was doing. Once done she opened the dishwasher door and the whole unit pulled out, the idiot didn't know how to use the brackets and he left them in the bag. He put a screw in the side where it didn't anchor anything, he just shoved the machine re-used the damaged flex, put 20 turns of teflon on the rubber seal and wired it without connectors. 

Over there these hacks can put all the plumbing ads they want and their ministry don't give a $hit. The hacks charge 20$ and people love it and scoff at the real plumbers. It's so ridiculous I no longer service that area.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> I went up 10$/hr. Going rate in the area was $105.00 for a service call and $85/hr after the first hour. Went up to 115/95.
> Excavation rates went up too, fuel, insurance, maintenance parts, oil/grease all have increased 30-45% since last January.


 Can I ask how do you charge for your excavator??So much per hour I'm assuming with a minimum also


----------



## Dpeckplb

sparky said:


> Can I ask how do you charge for your excavator??So much per hour I'm assuming with a minimum also


$125/hr with operator, 4 hr minimum. Same with the skidsteer. Single axle dump is $85/hr , + $2.5-0 mile If we are doing laps to and from a job and the pit.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> $125/hr with operator, 4 hr minimum. Same with the skidsteer. Single axle dump is $85/hr , + $2.5-0 mile If we are doing laps to and from a job and the pit.


Very good


----------



## Dpeckplb

I know technically not plumbing trucks but these are what complete the fleet and opened up so many other doors than normal plumbing wouldn’t have.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 131514
> 
> View attachment 131513
> 
> I know technically not plumbing trucks but these are what complete the fleet and opened up so many other doors than normal plumbing wouldn’t have.


Very nice tank hole I like to dig just a hair deeper then put a skim of stone down rake it level then set tank,that is if any stone is onsite lolololo


----------



## Dpeckplb

sparky said:


> Very nice tank hole I like dig just a hair deeper then put a skim of stone down rake it level then set tank,that is if any gravel is onsite lolololo


That’s how we do do it. I backfill around the tanks with 3/8 crushed stone so it’s always on site. I typically overdid by a 6” and pack a 6” base of stone. The precast driver likes that a lot better too, one time in and it’s set.


----------



## thumper

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Sup plumbers
> Pretty stoaked that there’s a plumbing form with legitimate plumbers and not just folks talking the doo.
> Who else is proud of their setup?!
> Show it off here!
> View attachment 131324
> 
> View attachment 131323
> 
> View attachment 131325


Dude what a awesome use of packouts. Milwaukee sponsor you? Do you have pictures of the passenger side of the van as well as you pull out drawer I’m guessing is in the rear? Very impressed with your setup. Being my van is company owned, we don’t have the chance to fully customize our vehicles like yours. Belated welcome to the forum. Good people here.


----------



## skoronesa

thumper said:


> Dude what a awesome use of packouts. Milwaukee sponsor you? Do you have pictures of the passenger side of the van as well as you pull out drawer I’m guessing is in the rear? Very impressed with your setup. Being my van is company owned, we don’t have the chance to fully customize our vehicles like yours. Belated welcome to the forum. Good people here.


That's a shame they don't let you arrange your van. When we get a new van we're allowed to pick the shelving to an extent and given a day or two to switch over. They know it's important to us and they want to keep us happy.


----------



## rooterboy

What is that Pink think in the ditch? DepeckPlb #620


----------



## Sstratton6175

rooterboy said:


> What is that Pink think in the ditch? DepeckPlb #620


That’s the top of a ladder


----------



## Dpeckplb

rooterboy said:


> What is that Pink think in the ditch? DepeckPlb #620


Sun faded ladder. That’s before I got lazy and just have myself lowered down on the bucket of the machine.


----------



## Pipe Rat

Shutting down the mainline site work company after 20 years. Just can’t make any money anymore with the employees available. Sick of it! Going back to repair remodel type of stuff and work by myself and maybe one helper. 
Anyway here’s a pic of my new truck wrap. Gotta get the website done and get busy soon after I wrap up some loose ends.
Wanted a ford transit but had to settle for what I could find out there. 2011 Ford E350


----------



## skoronesa

Pipe Rat said:


> Shutting down the mainline site work company after 20 years. Just can’t make any money anymore with the employees available. Sick of it! Going back to repair remodel type of stuff and work by myself and maybe one helper.
> Anyway here’s a pic of my new truck wrap. Gotta get the website done and get busy soon after I wrap up some loose ends.
> Wanted a ford transit but had to settle for what I could find out there. 2011 Ford E350
> View attachment 132517
> 
> View attachment 132516


Transits suck, you don't want one. Be glad you found a nice Econoline.


----------



## Pipe Rat

skoronesa said:


> Transits suck, you don't want one. Be glad you found a nice Econoline.


Please tell me more. My thoughts, medium roof stand up a couple water heaters to save space etc.
when I did this line of work 20 years ago I had a 14’ Isuzu box truck and I loved it. I really think this van will be a challenge


----------



## sparky

Pipe Rat said:


> Shutting down the mainline site work company after 20 years. Just can’t make any money anymore with the employees available. Sick of it! Going back to repair remodel type of stuff and work by myself and maybe one helper.
> Anyway here’s a pic of my new truck wrap. Gotta get the website done and get busy soon after I wrap up some loose ends.
> Wanted a ford transit but had to settle for what I could find out there. 2011 Ford E350
> View attachment 132517
> 
> View attachment 132516


Should have got truck with utility bed on it,best service vehicles ever made,just ask sko


----------



## Dpeckplb

I’ll never go to anything but a utility box. Should have done it years ago.


----------



## Master Mark

Pipe Rat said:


> Please tell me more. My thoughts, medium roof stand up a couple water heaters to save space etc.
> when I did this line of work 20 years ago I had a 14’ Isuzu box truck and I loved it. I really think this van will be a challenge



Box trucks rule.... I had a couple of vans like yours and they were fine but 
you just cant carry everything in them and they basically get about the same gas mileage

box trucks are very efficient and very productive


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I prefer Step vans, much easer to get in and out


----------



## skoronesa

Pipe Rat said:


> Please tell me more. My thoughts, medium roof stand up a couple water heaters to save space etc.
> when I did this line of work 20 years ago I had a 14’ Isuzu box truck and I loved it. I really think this van will be a challenge



The list of reasons is mostly a bunch of little things. The easiest way I can explain it is to compare my van with my wife. I love my wife. There are many women out there that I could probably learn to love after a couple years, but why? I love the van I have. Yes my Econoline has it's faults, but I have changed to work around them.

Keep in mind, our company only gets standard size cargo vans, and very rarely, a cutaway with a standard height KUV body. I prefer a standard height van over a tall boy. I have an extension/folding ladder, 4'ladder, and two tubes on my rack. If the roof was higher I couldn't easily get to them and I'd have to hang them on the ceiling. That's a problem because the one ladder is too long and I have a pipe rack hung from my ceiling.

The biggest issue is that Transits have less space. This is compounded by the roof sloping down as it goes back. This means when you slide stuff in the rear doors there is a bubble of space just below the ceiling up front that is almost useless. They are smaller width wise too, so if you want your middle aisle to be the same width the shelves have to be shallower. Indeed the shelving in our Transits is not as deep.

If we got the tall Transits space wouldn't be an issue, but like @Master Mark says, you'd be better off with a box truck.

Even though my van is packed, I can still slide a 65gal water heater in the middle. Or I can fit two complete toilets, OR a water softener and a dehumidifier, OR a qtr ton of solar salt and some boxes of parts. Point is I can hold more than enough for a day's work. If for some reason I need more stuff our supply house delivers and we have a shop guy.

We have ~20 vans, almost half of them are Transits now. I have had a good number of weeks where I had to use a Transit. I did think they had more power and handled a little better, although it FELT worse. BUT the Transits I drove were only carrying half the weight I carry in my Econoline. My Econoline is loaded right to the max at 8,900lbs.

You'd be hard pressed to name a plumbing part/tool you carry which I don't, and I carry snaking equipment.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> I’ll never go to anything but a utility box. Should have done it years ago.


Me to,only the best😉


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> Box trucks rule.... I had a couple of vans like yours and they were fine but
> you just cant carry everything in them and they basically get about the same gas mileage
> 
> box trucks are very efficient and very productive


Got to have lift gate also,mandatory


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> Got to have lift gate also,mandatory


That depends on the height of the box truck.... I have been driveing a u-haul box truck 
for 2 summers now with the ramp and it has been just fine..... very rarely have I needed
the lift gate and very rarely are we throwing in 75 gallon power vents that I cant handle...
The lift gate does make life easier on some occasions.....

Yesterday my ford v-10 just threw a plug or a rod in it so we are close to dead in the water
I got to get it repaired next week ,,,, I am presently driveing the 2015 box truck with the lift gate
on it today....
My other half is driving a 2006 box that we were going to sell but it looks like I am gonna have
to make repairs to it and just keep driving it

Trucks are in high demand right now and I cannot believe what they want for a used Transit
and mechanics to work on trucks are in short supply too..
Just getting a new back door put on that 2001 truck I recently bought has been a god awful fight
getting anyone to work on it has been tough... they all want to stay home and wait for the next
covid check


----------



## Master Mark

skoronesa said:


> Transits suck, you don't want one. Be glad you found a nice Econoline.


I looked at a used Transit this week.... they wanted 39k for it with 90,000 miles
I guess I am throwing a new motor in my older box truck


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> I looked at a used Transit this week.... they wanted 39k for it with 90,000 miles
> I guess I am throwing a new motor in my older box truck


It’s worse now. The wife and I just picked her up a new Ford Edge. Used ones worked out to being about 110$ a month more to buy than new. We lucked out and I was doing work for the dealership I work for and was talking with the owner, he said he had one coming in the person that ordered it passed away so it wasn’t spoken for. By the end of the day it was.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> It’s worse now. The wife and I just picked her up a new Ford Edge. Used ones worked out to being about 110$ a month more to buy than new. We lucked out and I was doing work for the dealership I work for and was talking with the owner, he said he had one coming in the person that ordered it passed away so it wasn’t spoken for. By the end of the day it was.


Ford edges are good plumbing business vehicle,you go look and bid jobs driving them,go to conventions in Florida driving them,just all kinds of business to be done with the Ford Edge 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Dpeckplb

sparky said:


> Ford edges are good plumbing business vehicle,you go look and bid jobs driving them,go to conventions in Florida driving them,just all kinds of business to be done with the Ford Edge 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁


Exactly, quoting car. Better just have a clean change of clothes for getting in it.


----------

